# 6.4a is here



## dcstager

Checked the MFS of my Hughes SD-DVR80 and noticed that software version 6.4a-01-2-151 has been sent over the satellite. Have not seen mention of this or any discussion yet. It could be the update with the online scheduling, but I don't know.

Superpatch people please get working on this one! I want to try the slicer on this...

http://www.dvrplayground.com/article/13324/


----------



## litzdog911

Hmmm. This may be the release we've been waiting for to provide Remote Scheduling and some other promised features.


----------



## T1V0

dcstager, check your pm..


----------



## Gunnyman

I have it on one of my units too
I wonder if (please please please) they put the HMO code back?
If it's there I'll upgrade both of my units. If not, I'm sticking on 6.2a


----------



## dcstager

I haven't updated yet -- it's just there in the MFS. I am using 6.2a which is hacked with everything and running flawlessly so I don't want to change it. I use the MRV feature frequently, so I don't want to risk losing that.

If Tivo Desktop worked on it, I'd upgrade for sure. I'm not interested in pulling things off of it and burning DVDs -- I want to be able to put things on it and watch things on the Tivo.


----------



## Gunnyman

Mine is just in mfs too holding off on installing.


----------



## schaeferp

Does this have the recently deleted folder?


----------



## T1V0

Some interesting things in there..
like the new '/tvlib/tcl/apg/*GenRemoteRecordingData*.tcl' script and some additions to '/tvlib/tcl/tv/DbEnum.tcl' for additional wireless security settings. Probably just leftover from the SA sw line this was split from.


----------



## magnus

Well, I can't imagine that Tivo would release that kind of software.... MRV and Tivo Desktop that works with D*.... unless D* were going to place nice with them.

It kind of defeats the point of having Real Tivo over DTivo.



dcstager said:


> I haven't updated yet -- it's just there in the MFS. I am using 6.2a which is hacked with everything and running flawlessly so I don't want to change it. I use the MRV feature frequently, so I don't want to risk losing that.
> 
> If Tivo Desktop worked on it, I'd upgrade for sure. I'm not interested in pulling things off of it and burning DVDs -- I want to be able to put things on it and watch things on the Tivo.


----------



## T1V0

schaeferp said:


> Does this have the recently deleted folder?


Looks like it : 


Code:


bash# strings tivoapp | grep Deleted
/atlas_nowplaying/ui/NowPlaying/TvNowPlayingDeletedProgram.brf
34TvNowPlayingDeletedProgramDocument
/atlas_nowplaying/ui/NowPlaying/TvNowPlayingScreen_DeletedGroup.brf
39TvNowPlayingScreen_DeletedGroupDocument
atlas_nowplaying:TvNowPlayingDeletedProgram
22SiDocumentScreenPluginI13TvAtlasScreen34TvNowPlayingDeletedProgramDocumentE
40TvNowPlayingItemCellCreator_DeletedGroup
NowPlaying:DeletedGroup
NowPlaying:DeletedProgram
atlas_nowplaying:TvNowPlayingScreen_DeletedGroup
31TvNowPlayingScreen_DeletedGroup
14SiScreenPluginI31TvNowPlayingScreen_DeletedGroupE

also :


Code:


bash# strings tivoapp | grep Undeleted
Undeleted by user
Undeleted by user
Undeleted by service

this looks very much like similar strings found in 9.x software on my SA boxes.


----------



## T1V0

magnus said:


> Well, I can't imagine that Tivo would release that kind of software.... MRV and Tivo Desktop that works with D*.... unless D* were going to place nice with them.
> 
> It kind of defeats the point of having Real Tivo over DTivo.


I agree. A cursory glance at the software suggests that the only new features are the ones that were formally announced. I can't verify whether or not these things are actually activated yet, since I'm not upgrading either way.


----------



## JimSpence

Can I assume that this will be coming to my HR10-250 as well? Since it seems to be following the SD series 2 units.


----------



## dcstager

I'm willing to be a guinea pig here and do an upgrade to 6.4a via slicer for the benefit of the Tivo community. However, my unit is zippered and I'd like some assurance from Gunnyman or T1VO or someone knowledgable that the telnet, ftp, cron/fakecall stuff continues to run. I forget exactly what slicer copies and preserves. I realize the tivoapp will not be patched and the recordings will be encrypted and so on, but it's essential that the machine operate without the telephone connection.

Can anyone offer some reassurance on this to me?


----------



## T1V0

tnlited (telnet daemon) is still in there and serial bash should definitely still work the same way. I have no idea what the slicer does or looks for since its source code isn't available, but this really shouldn't be much different than any other upgrade. the only issue I could forsee would be an incompatibility between the native usb drivers and a killhdinitrd'd kernel (similar to issues experienced by SA users when 8.1 first rolled out). 

My recommendation would be to do a very simple manual upgrade to just retain serial bash first, minimizing the initial hacking, and giving a chance to poke around with less fear of something going wrong. that way if there is a driver incompatibility or something like that, the chances of having to pull the drive are greatly reduced. this can be done with as few as 5 or so commands. pm me if you want some assistance.


----------



## dcstager

During slicer, it prompts asking if you want to preserve the backported usb drivers. Obviously, this release has some network drivers of its own. If I preserve the backported drivers, the killhdinitrd'd kernel should still work, right? I'm wondering if the new software requires a new kernel to work with the new features? If it does install a new kernel in the upgrade, I think I'm going to be hosed here. I don't know how to patch the new kernel if one is installed and I'll have to do it before it reboots but after the slicer installs the upgrade. I'm breaking the "If it ain't broke don't fix it" rule big time here. My system has never been more stable or useful as it is now. But... I'm probably going to retire it soon anyway because the standard definition video is so obsolete and the HD looks so good.


----------



## T1V0

dcstager said:


> If I preserve the backported drivers, the killhdinitrd'd kernel should still work, right?


it should. that was the fix for 8.x users.


> I'm wondering if the new software requires a new kernel to work with the new features?


very, very doubtful. these things are usually controlled by tivoapp.


> If it does install a new kernel in the upgrade, I think I'm going to be hosed here.


that's why you (or slicer) replace the new kernel with the one you had been previously using before rebooting the box.


> But... I'm probably going to retire it soon anyway because the standard definition video is so obsolete and the HD looks so good.


agreed. that's why I don't have any active SD directivos any more.


----------



## T1V0

T1V0 said:


> the only issue I could forsee would be an incompatibility between the native usb drivers and a killhdinitrd'd kernel (similar to issues experienced by SA users when 8.1 first rolled out).


this does appear to be an issue. loading the 6.4a usbnet.o with a 7.2.2 kill'd kernel causes a crash. using backported drivers instead should work though.


----------



## dcstager

I'm pretty sure I have the 3.1.5 kernel on mine. I recall it had a problem with DHCP and I have to use static addressing. Since 6.4a has a full network configuration screen including wireless and encryption I'm just wondering if the old kernel will work with the new software's network features even if I retain the backported drivers.

I'm going to sleep on it. I can always re-image to 6.2a and the TV season is essentially just about over anyway.

I think I'm going to regret this...


----------



## T1V0

dcstager said:


> I recall it had a problem with DHCP and I have to use static addressing.


DHCP seems to be broken in this release anyways, since dhclient and dhclient-script are missing just like in 6.3f.


> Since 6.4a has a full network configuration screen including wireless and encryption I'm just wondering if the old kernel will work with the new software's network features even if I retain the backported drivers.


I doubt it has an actual network screen (without modifications at least). Networking should be easily hacked in though. I highly doubt official networking will ever be present on these boxes.


----------



## Gunnyman

dstager
Thanks for guinea pigging for us


----------



## dcstager

I'm watching Geraldo Rivera talking about Ted Kennedy and as soon as that's over, I'm going to force the update and report back. I'm sure it's a big nothing and I'll be re-imaging from scratch tomorrow. I hope CrashHD and/or the many others will look into creating a superpatch for this version. I'm prepared to be underwhelmed -- but I'll let you know. I read somewhere that you'll be able to use Tivo Desktop with this and enable/disable it at the Tivo site just like you do now with the standalone tivos. Something like that will be set up at the DirecTV site I think. A last gasp before the death of standard definition satellite.


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm sure the super patch diffs will be discovered quickly.
I just hope the HMO strings are back in
I doubt they are, but hey I can dream.


----------



## dcstager

Okay... 6.4a-01-2-151 has been installed and is working. Almost no visual difference at all to previous versions.

Under Now Playing there is a Recently Deleted folder so you can restore programs you previously deleted.

Under Channels, the channel list now looks like the latest standalone software. You have a channel list where you tag your favorite channels instead of a separate menu item where you pick your favorite channels and channels you receive.

Under Recording, there is now an option for Overlap Protection which can be enabled or disabled.

Under Audio there are some new choices about how to handle Dolby Digital which differ cosmetically from 6.2a

Under Phone, there is no network option or network setup screen at all.

MRV does not work anymore. I retained backported drivers and I can still telnet to it just fine.

The 30 second skip feature can be toggled on and off as usual with Select - Play - Select - 3 - 0 - Select.

I'm going to assume this is just a minor update/bug fix release - nothing major at all and it does not appear that the enhanced features promised by DirecTV as "coming soon" are in this software release.

Maybe this will fix some people's rebooting problems. Not much to be gained by the upgrade. Okay superpatch people, do your stuff.


----------



## Gunnyman

well of course MRV is gone, you aren't superpatched yet


----------



## dcstager

I didn't think of that. One thing I'm going to need some immediate help with... fakecall.tcl does not work with this version. "fakecall failed" is the response when you try and run it manually. I noticed that after rebooting it a few times and re-running tweak.sh to make sure all was in order - turns out it isn't. I noticed that the last successful call entry on the system information screen didn't update. Not sure what may be wrong or if there is a newer version than what comes with tweak.sh. Oh boy.

Update: Alphawolf's fakecall.tcl from DDB works, so that's a relief.


----------



## Dkerr24

6.4a... aka... beta test for our customers. Their motto must be 'Live on the edge, test in production'. lol


----------



## T1V0

dcstager said:


> I'm going to assume this is just a minor update/bug fix release - nothing major at all and it does not appear that the enhanced features promised by DirecTV as "coming soon" are in this software release.


No..this is the release talked about by Directv. The listed features were recently deleted folder, remote booking, and overlap protection. I know you seem to think Directv will enable networking/TTG for directivo's, but trust me, it will NEVER officially happen. EVER. PERIOD. They never stated it would be made available. This is probably the end of the line for directivo users aside from bug fixes.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...T=120-4H-070809final&m=1204H0005yn3m00407402d


----------



## dcstager

How will the remote scheduling be implimented? Network connection or via dial in?


----------



## Blurayfan

dcstager said:


> How will the remote scheduling be implimented? Network connection or via dial in?


The remote booking is done over the SAT on DirecTV inhouse units. It may work through the SAT for TiVos too with this update.


----------



## T1V0

DVDKingdom said:


> The remote booking is done over the SAT on DirecTV inhouse units. It may work through the SAT for TiVos too with this update.


That's certainly what it looks like. Delivering that information via the sat requires no customer interaction/troubleshooting, which saves directv time, money and human/technical resources. I highly doubt that DHCP functionality would have been broken (dhclient is removed) if networking were to be officially enabled.


----------



## stevel

The MRV code is missing in 6.3 and later releases and cannot be enabled with a patch.

Yes, the remote booking is handled over the satellite - no network or dialin is required.


----------



## Gunnyman

has someone deconstructed the new tivoapp to see if perchance Tivo snuck it back in?


----------



## dcstager

Just to see what would happen, I went to the DVR scheduler section at the DirecTV site and tried to schedule a program. It said I didn't have the right kind of receiver and passed me on to a screen where I could upgrade. If the online guide click screen is ever activated for Tivo powered DVRs, it will be very nice. How they are going to do this over the satellite? I'm just wondering technically how it will be done - if it is ever done. The original announcement said Tivo DVR online scheduling "coming soon."


----------



## magnus

I'm going to go out on a limb with you and say.... no they are not going to even do bug fixes.



T1V0 said:


> No..this is the release talked about by Directv. The listed features were recently deleted folder, remote booking, and overlap protection. I know you seem to think Directv will enable networking/TTG for directivo's, but trust me, it will NEVER officially happen. EVER. PERIOD. They never stated it would be made available. This is probably the end of the line for directivo users aside from bug fixes.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...T=120-4H-070809final&m=1204H0005yn3m00407402d


----------



## magnus

I would think it would work the same as ordering PPV over the website. It sends a signal over the satellite to authorize your boxes to be able to record the program. So, I would think the same would apply for online scheduling.



dcstager said:


> Just to see what would happen, I went to the DVR scheduler section at the DirecTV site and tried to schedule a program. It said I didn't have the right kind of receiver and passed me on to a screen where I could upgrade. If the online guide click screen is ever activated for Tivo powered DVRs, it will be very nice. How they are going to do this over the satellite? I'm just wondering technically how it will be done - if it is ever done. The original announcement said Tivo DVR online scheduling "coming soon."


----------



## dcstager

magnus said:


> I would think it would work the same as ordering PPV over the website. It sends a signal over the satellite to authorize your boxes to be able to record the program. So, I would think the same would apply for online scheduling.


Yeah, that makes sense. Also, there have been times when I lost the locals and had to reauthorize at their web site -- it was just about instantaneous. It's just amazing such things are possible, so I suppose online scheduling isn't such a stretch.

I'm wondering what changes are involved with the Tivo software concerning this? Since I've installed the latest offering, it must be there. I suppose that DirecTV has to set something up on their web site to add Tivo DVRs to their master list of receivers that can do online scheduling.

As a note to others, the MRV keyring entry in /State/Keyring was not deleted during the upgrade. It may be just a vestige of 6.2a, but I'm still hoping the feature remains -- it's one of the most useful Tivo features going.

I'm going to try Tivo Desktop and see if that syncs up with it. In the copyright notices for the new software it mentions inclusion of the Apple Bonjour networking stuff, so maybe there is some hope that networking in there.

What was that mention in a previous post about all the wireless configuration options in 6.4a? They are not accessable by any of the menus, but I'm sure our online geniuses will find the patch to enable that stuff.


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager, you could really try to guinea pig your unit if you want to try these locations. I do not have 6.4a on any of my units. Please read before continuing

*POSSIBLE* "confirmed by CrashHD only at this time 5-24-2008" new location patches 6.4a only. This information is for persons with higher pay grades to confirm.
*DO NOT * "confirmed by CrashHD only at this time 5-24-2008" try these locations without confirmation from the higher authorities as I used a very crude method to locate the possible new locations. Unless of course you want to screw your unit.

#No encryption (DEC) 1598904 orig 0c16a402
#30-second skip (DEC) 6883312 orig 1440002b
#Backdoors (DEC) 2806144 orig 00008021
#HMO/HME
(DEC) 906328 orig 00408821
(DEC) 1119964 orig 00408021
(DEC) 5874104 orig 14400014
#Free Trial (DEC) 920520 orig 0c1445a9
#OSD Message (DEC) 6895320 orig 0c3289f7

If the jump to locations remain the same as 6.3f then this is what the command would be. *TEST AT YOUR OWN RISK* "confirmed by CrashHD only at this time 5-24-2008"

Disable encryption: 
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1598904

30sec skip: 
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6883312

Backdoors 
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2806144

HMO/HME 
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=906328
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1119964 
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5874104

removes *TiVo Plus features (trial ends today) 
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=920520


----------



## T1V0

dcstager said:


> As a note to others, the MRV keyring entry in /State/Keyring was not deleted during the upgrade. It may be just a vestige of 6.2a, but I'm still hoping the feature remains -- it's one of the most useful Tivo features going.


That's normal. the tivo won't rubbish a key unless it's explicitly looking for it. You can create an MRV key on an HR10 if you want, it just won't do anything.


> I'm going to try Tivo Desktop and see if that syncs up with it. In the copyright notices for the new software it mentions inclusion of the Apple Bonjour networking stuff, so maybe there is some hope that networking in there.


Doubtful. The Bonjour notice appeared in 6.3. Again, dhcp functionality was REMOVED from this release. That doesn't seem hopeful for built-in networking.


> What was that mention in a previous post about all the wireless configuration options in 6.4a? They are not accessable by any of the menus, but I'm sure our online geniuses will find the patch to enable that stuff.


I deleted much of that post to avoid confusion. Most of this stuff that we hack in is there because tivo has obviously modularized alot of their code to make compilation simpler. It's much easier to have a single code base for all machines, and just compile it differently for each platform. This is why there are remnants of SA features in later Directv sw versions. But, something as simple as './configure --platform-DTVS2 --disable-MRV' could add or not add the MRV portion of the code base.


----------



## snickerrrrs

Dkerr24 said:


> 6.4a... aka... beta test for our customers. Their motto must be 'Live on the edge, test in production'. lol


I'm not a guinea pig! I'm a human being!


----------



## grecorj

This is great news...looking forward to both remote scheduling and overlap protection....


----------



## rminsk

snickerrrrs said:


> I'm not a guinea pig! I'm a human being!


You are Number six.


----------



## dcstager

I'm not quite brave enough to make the attempt to apply untested tivoapp patches, so I will wait until one of the masters posts a tested superpatch -- which hopefully will be coming soon.

I noticed that the machine isn't making service downloads in the middle of the night anymore. It did it every day with 6.2a, but not since 6.4a was installed.


----------



## macizcool

So is there any chance that 6.4a is faster than 6.2? My machine is so slow... I am mainly referring to the programming guide.


----------



## jgriffin7

My HR10-250 now shows up in the DVR Scheduler dropdown on D*'s web site. I've sent a request to it to record a show today; I'll see if it works when I get home.


----------



## ForrestB

rminsk said:


> You are Number six.


Who is Number One?


----------



## dcstager

Speed is about the same. I never noticed any speed problems with 6.2a though.

Mine doesn't seem to work with remote scheduling. When I try I get the message: "You do not have a receiver that supports the digital video recording feature." Any tips? I'm just logging in, going to the DVR scheduler, and selecting record to receiver from the guide data grid.


----------



## rminsk

ForrestB said:


> Who is Number One?


The new Number 2.

Lets see if we can do the whole scene backwards


----------



## rminsk

dcstager said:


> Speed is about the same. I never noticed any speed problems with 6.2a though.
> 
> Mine doesn't seem to work with remote scheduling. When I try I get the message: "You do not have a receiver that supports the digital video recording feature." Any tips? I'm just logging in, going to the DVR scheduler, and selecting record to receiver from the guide data grid.


If it is like the HR2x they will slowly activate accounts to use the remote scheduler. It took over a month for my account to be activated for my HR20-700. It took another month for my account to be activated on the mobile scheduler (m.directv.com)


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> I'm not quite brave enough to make the attempt to apply untested tivoapp patches, so I will wait until one of the masters posts a tested superpatch -- which hopefully will be coming soon.


Smart man to heed the warning "may screw your unit" 
I still do not have 6.4a on any three of my units


----------



## schaeferp

RandCfilm said:


> I still do not have 6.4a on any three of my units


Same Here. When my 30 second skip disappears without a power failure I should have it.
There is nothing I will use from this besides the recently deleted folder and I doubt if I will ever use that. I have not accidentally deleted anything in years.


----------



## dtremain

dcstager said:


> Under Channels, the channel list now looks like the latest standalone software. You have a channel list where you tag your favorite channels instead of a separate menu item where you pick your favorite channels and channels you receive.


This came with 6.3e.


----------



## dcstager

If they can get the remote scheduling working, that's probably worth the upgrade and I'm sure I'll use that frequently.


----------



## Gunnyman

I use it now on 6.2a and tivoweb.


----------



## tivoupgrade

And the ability to do more than just schedule from anywhere...

TiVo Remote Access (GoToMyDVR)


----------



## Gunnyman

Gotomydvr rules!


----------



## stevel

But "Remote Booking" does not require hacking.


----------



## dcstager

For whatever reason - probably something I did wrong somewhere -- gotomydvr would not run on my DVR under 6.3f or 6.4a. The interface for remote booking on the DirecTV site is pretty ideal -- if they would just turn it on for the Tivo people.

I wonder when the official rollout of 6.4a is supposed to happen? I imagine I have it up and running before DirecTV was ready to actually support it. Still not downloading any service data since the upgrade. Maybe that isn't necessary any more.


----------



## tivoupgrade

dcstager said:


> For whatever reason - probably something I did wrong somewhere -- gotomydvr would not run on my DVR under 6.3f or 6.4a. The interface for remote booking on the DirecTV site is pretty ideal -- if they would just turn it on for the Tivo people.
> 
> I wonder when the official rollout of 6.4a is supposed to happen? I imagine I have it up and running before DirecTV was ready to actually support it. Still not downloading any service data since the upgrade. Maybe that isn't necessary any more.


TiVo/DIRECTV broke http_get; did you replace with the one attached in the first post of the thread? I think that is where it is, I have to check.

If that wasn't the reason, I'm not sure why it wouldn't work for you. When I get 6.4a, I'll look again and try to update things as best as possible.


----------



## dcstager

gotomydvr lets you run tivoweb remotely and tivoweb allows you to schedule manual recordings when you know the date, time and channel. The DirecTV interface is of course a lot better than that and as pointed out, does not require hacking. Seriously, the only thing I want is to be able to PUT THINGS ONTO the Tivo. I don't want to rip TV shows to disc. Directv's quality is now less than Super Video CD - even if I wanted to do it, the quality is poor even under the ideal situation of the Directivo which records the actual stream unmodified. 

The tivoserver alpha application worked great with 6.2a and the Tivo's built-in MRV. If they decide to enable the regular Tivo Desktop or Desktop Plus -- even limited to put things onto the Tivo, I'd be happy with that. Running Tivo Desktop now, my home computer detects the Directivo, but won't work and directs me to the Tivo site to enable transfers and of course the Directivo isn't tracked on the Tivo site, so you can't enable it.

I wish DirecTV and Tivo would syncronize their watches.


----------



## tivoupgrade

dcstager said:


> I wish DirecTV and Tivo would syncronize their watches.


Amen to that. Unfortunately, DIRECTV's watch is solar powered and has been in a sock drawer for a few years...

... on my own TV I just decommissioned my HR10-250 and connected a Series 3; the ability to pull XVID onto the TiVo (shared with Desktop Plus) worked very well and with minimal effort.

I would not expect DIRECTV to do anything with the TiVo platforms (remember, its ultimately their decision on what functionality to release) that will put their current platform in a negative light or it will cause even more confusion that already existed when they began that transition several years ago.

I do hope that the Series3 architecture eventually finds its way onto the DIRECTV road map again one day, but until then, my DIRECTV boxes are for 'professional use only'...


----------



## dcstager

Regarding gotomydvr -- the application runs and doesn't crash, however, I can not connect remotely anymore. Tivoweb will run locally but with gotomydvr not working, I can't use it remotely. Also, the caller-id program does not work either under 6.4a, yet it does not crash. Occasionally, under 6.2a caller id would have a long delay before displaying the number if the CPU was busy. But, I couldn't get anything to display at all with 6.4a. It's possible they have speeded up the program or are using higher CPU priority or something. It runs 5 C degrees hotter under 6.4a. The upgrade also took three hours off the recording capacity of the DVR.


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> For whatever reason - probably something I did wrong somewhere -- gotomydvr would not run on my DVR under 6.3f or 6.4a. The interface for remote booking on the DirecTV site is pretty ideal -- if they would just turn it on for the Tivo people.


I logged onto DirecTV today and the TV Listing for record, all my HR10-250 were listed to select. You might give it a try on the 6.4a unit just to see if it works for you. I tried it and of course it did not set a recording, hence 6.3f. I did get email that I requested recording to be scheduled.


----------



## dcstager

I have been trying it every day since the upgrade. Is still says "You do not have a receiver that supports the digital video recording feature."


----------



## snickerrrrs

I'm guessing a separate IT group does software releases and another does the Web site. Or they won't make changes to the site till the roll out is almost complete. Has anyone else here received 6.4a or just dcstager?


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> I have been trying it every day since the upgrade. Is still says "You do not have a receiver that supports the digital video recording feature."


Here is the cut and paste from email I received. Not sure why it allowed me to try to schedule a recording.

DVR Scheduler Confirmation

Dear XXXX XXXXXX,
We have received your record request from directv.com. Please see the details of your request below:

Judge Maria Lopez on Channel 4 WTTV on 5/20/08 at 12:00 PM EDT
(If you ordered a Pay Per View title, it will expire 24 hours after viewing begins.)

DVR #: xxxx-xxxx-1734 
Location: TV Room 
Update Location >>

We hope you enjoy this title and all future viewings. If you'd like to record more programs return to TV & Pay Per View >>

When you're on the go, schedule your recordings anytime, anywhere by going to m.directv.com on your mobile phone.


----------



## manhole

I sure hope they push this out to those of us with Samsung units. I am still stuck on 6.3e with 2 - 3 reboots per week.


----------



## dtremain

manhole said:


> I sure hope they push this out to those of us with Samsung units. I am still stuck on 6.3e with 2 - 3 reboots per week.


Ditto.


----------



## dcstager

Has anyone else got it running besides me? Is anyone working on a superpatch?


----------



## Gunnyman

since MRV is GONE from software after 6.2a, I'm staying where I am.


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> Has anyone else got it running besides me? Is anyone working on a superpatch?


Still nothing on my units. DC If you could get me the slice file for GZcore, GZhpk-Series2, and utils. I would like to compare to 6.3f to see what changed files have been made. Then I could insert the changed files and upgrade that way. They only thing is the GZcore file is 12M, GZhpk 2M, so you would have to use yousendit or some other free hosting service to place the files do I could get them. You can use TWP to get the slice files easily.


----------



## SteelersFan

Gunnyman said:


> since MRV is GONE from software after 6.2a, I'm staying where I am.


+1 :up: "Nothin' beats a Zippered 6.2a S2DTivo!"


----------



## dcstager

I sacrificed my stable and optimized 6.2a setup just to see what 6.4a was all about and to share it with the Tivo Community. RandCFilm - I'm afraid I lack the skill to get you the slices you are asking for. But, I'm going to be patient here and wait for everyone else to get this software and hopefully a superpatch is possible. I do have a virgin re-imaged drive ready to pop back in and revert to 6.2a, but I'm going to leave 6.4a alone for a while and see what develops.

I'm also wondering if there is an application available or could be developed that would do the same thing as 6.2a's built-in multiple room viewing (MRV). That is just the handiest thing for migrating .avi files from the computer to watch on the Tivo. I'd sure like to keep 6.4a 's new features, especially when remote scheduling is available.

The utilities for soft-padding and recovering deleted programs are already out there, so the only benefit to 6.4a is the nice DirecTV interface to do remote scheduling. Maybe it solves or mitigates the re-booting problems, but since I didn't have that problem before, I don't know.

I must say I have to agree that 6.2a zippered is the gold standard for a Directivo. However, how much longer am I going to keep the thing? The fuzzy standard definition picture is hard to tolerate when HD is available. If only that darn Comcast Tivo software could be optimized and placed in wide release -- that's going to be the death of the standard definition Directivo. The Directivo is just so useful and optimal for just about everything. Why in the world didn't DirecTV stick with that as their software? Yes, I know money, profits, etc.

It's crazy. The Tivo/DirecTV integrated unit is the best interface available bar none. Just make that unit with the new MPEG-4 HD / DirecTV and you've got the ideal piece of consumer electronics. Tivo really has built a better mousetrap here.

Why don't they ever listen to the customer?


----------



## tivoupgrade

dcstager said:


> I sacrificed my stable and optimized 6.2a setup just to see what 6.4a was all about and to share it with the Tivo Community. RandCFilm - I'm afraid I lack the skill to get you the slices you are asking for. But, I'm going to be patient here and wait for everyone else to get this software and hopefully a superpatch is possible. I do have a virgin re-imaged drive ready to pop back in and revert to 6.2a, but I'm going to leave 6.4a alone for a while and see what develops.
> 
> I'm also wondering if there is an application available or could be developed that would do the same thing as 6.2a's built-in multiple room viewing (MRV). That is just the handiest thing for migrating .avi files from the computer to watch on the Tivo. I'd sure like to keep 6.4a 's new features, especially when remote scheduling is available.
> 
> The utilities for soft-padding and recovering deleted programs are already out there, so the only benefit to 6.4a is the nice DirecTV interface to do remote scheduling. Maybe it solves or mitigates the re-booting problems, but since I didn't have that problem before, I don't know.
> 
> I must say I have to agree that 6.2a zippered is the gold standard for a Directivo. However, how much longer am I going to keep the thing? The fuzzy standard definition picture is hard to tolerate when HD is available. If only that darn Comcast Tivo software could be optimized and placed in wide release -- that's going to be the death of the standard definition Directivo. The Directivo is just so useful and optimal for just about everything. Why in the world didn't DirecTV stick with that as their software? Yes, I know money, profits, etc.
> 
> It's crazy. The Tivo/DirecTV integrated unit is the best interface available bar none. Just make that unit with the new MPEG-4 HD / DirecTV and you've got the ideal piece of consumer electronics. Tivo really has built a better mousetrap here.
> 
> Why don't they ever listen to the customer?


I am watching this thread in anticipation of users' first experiences with 6.4, as well. I agree that 6.2a is the most stable, and offers the most [hidden] functionality, so far.

If anyone is able to provide the unencrypted slices, I will put them on my server, as I've done with previous versions. They can then be downloaded manually or with the slicer -d option.

dcstager... in my own home, I finally gave up on DIRECTV and went with the Series3. The additional features, speed, etc were absolutely worth it. I jumped from the HR10-250 and would not have been happy if I'd had to step into an HR20/HR21 in order to receive the newer MPEG-4 channels.

It will be interesting to see how things play out in the next couple of years; I hope sooner or later DIRECTV sees the light and they and TiVo come to some sort of agreement to bring the Series3 architecture to their family of DVRs. I don't think it is likely, though. And I'd love to be wrong about that.

Lou


----------



## JimSpence

I'm patiently waiting for 6.4a to be loaded on my HR10-250. This unit does show up on the DirecTV's DVR scheduling page.


----------



## dcstager

I did manually load 6.4a using slicer and it is working with no problems. It has the "Recently Deleted" folder in the Now Playing list, and Overlap Protection as a setting in the sub-menus. The remote scheduling feature is not working for me, and I'm certain DirecTV simply has the throw the switch and enable it on their web site for Tivo users. It is available for their hardware with the note that the feature is "coming soon" for Tivo DVRs. It seems that the software is there on my end, but not yet set up on the DirecTV end.

If some version of Tivo Desktop was available -- even limited to uploading recordings to the Tivo, I'd be fine with that. I don't want to rip poor quality video from the Directivo. It's not worth preserving. I would like to be able to have the Amazon Unbox downloads, so maybe a cash influx to DirecTV from that source would be a carrot for them to add a little functionality.

So much is available from so many sources nowadays, the Directivo's utility is getting limited. I can get a perfect picture off the air at no cost with a Series 3 and upload anything and everything onto it. Video on demand is going to be the future and any box that can't do it is a boat anchor or will be soon.

Every studio is digitizing their entire library - I'll be pulling up episodes of "Captain Nice" someday or maybe all those great TV dramas by Rod Serling or Paddy Chayefsky from the 1950's. The ability to PUT STUFF ONTO the box is what needs developing.


----------



## dthreet

Well I just tested DVR Scheduler using 6.4a and its working.


----------



## CrashHD

RandCfilm said:


> #No encryption (DEC) 1598904 orig 0c16a402
> Disable encryption:
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1598904


Confirmified! Further tests forthcoming.


----------



## CrashHD

RandCfilm said:


> #30-second skip (DEC) 6883312 orig 1440002b
> #30sec skip:
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6883312


Also confirmified!


----------



## CrashHD

RandCfilm said:


> #Backdoors (DEC) 2806144 orig 00008021
> seek=1598904
> 
> Backdoors
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2806144


This patch also tests successfully. Hopefully I will have them all tested before the end of the day.


----------



## CrashHD

*Go to post 194, this thread, for a better way to superpatch your 6.4a*



RandCfilm said:


> *POSSIBLE* new location patches 6.4a only. This information is for persons with higher pay grades to confirm.


I certainly don't have a higher pay grade, but I can say so much as "It works for me!" Excellent work finding those!



RandCfilm said:


> *DO NOT *try these locations without confirmation from the higher authorities as I used a very crude method to locate the possible new locations. Unless of course you want to screw your unit.


All crudeness aside, it's simple and it works. Only the work of engineers or politicians could wreck something like that



RandCfilm said:


> #No encryption (DEC) 1598904 orig 0c16a402
> #30-second skip (DEC) 6883312 orig 1440002b
> #Backdoors (DEC) 2806144 orig 00008021
> #HMO/HME
> (DEC) 906328 orig 00408821
> (DEC) 1119964 orig 00408021
> (DEC) 5874104 orig 14400014
> #Free Trial (DEC) 920520 orig 0c1445a9
> #OSD Message (DEC) 6895320 orig 0c3289f7
> 
> Disable encryption:
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1598904
> 
> 30sec skip:
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6883312
> 
> Backdoors
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2806144
> 
> HMO/HME
> echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=906328
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1119964
> echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5874104
> removes *TiVo Plus features (trial ends today)
> echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=920520


I have tested all of these, except for the OSD message patch. They all work on my HR10 w/6.4a. I have packaged all of these up in one script. It mounts / rw, copies the running tivoapp to tivoapp.tmp, patches tivoapp.tmp, backs up tivoapp as /tvbin/tivoapp.6.4a.original, swaps the patched tivoapp.tmp in as tivoapp, and remounts / ro. Thus far, it has only been tested on my unit. It should be considered beta quality stuff until a few more users report back with success, so don't use it yet unless you know how to fix it if it breaks.
*Go to post 194, this thread, for a better way to superpatch your 6.4a*


Code:


#!/bin/sh

echo "Mounting / rw"
mount -o remount,rw /

echo "Patching 6.4a Tivoapp"
echo "Copying /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.tmp"
cp /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.tmp
echo "Done copying, now patching tivoapp.tmp"

# Disable Encraption:
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=1598904
# Enable 30sec skip:
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=6883312
# Backdoors:
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=2806144
# HMO/HME:
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=906328
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=1119964 
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=5874104 
# Remove "*Tivo Plus features (trial ends today)"
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=920520

# Enable on-screen clock (SPS9S toggle)
#echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x1e" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=178560

# Disable OSD messages (insert your access card, etc)
#echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=6895320


echo "Moving the running /tvbin/tivoapp to /tvbin/tivoapp.orig.bak"
mv /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.6.4a.original
echo "Done that, moving /tvbin/tivoapp.tmp /tvbin/tivoapp"
mv /tvbin/tivoapp.tmp /tvbin/tivoapp
echo "Mounting / ro"
mount -o remount,ro /
echo "Done.  In the event of problems, your original tivoapp is at /tvbin/tivoapp.6.4a.original"

exit

I could not attach it as an .sh file. Put the .txt file on your box and rename it, or (my preferred method), copy the contents of the code box above, and cat it into a file through your telnet window. This method has the added bonus of fixing dos line endings in the event windows has fracked with your text file. Perhaps in a few days I will make this into a proper superpatch. For now, it gets the job done, and I must go back to intoxicificating myself this holiday weekend.








*Go to post 194, this thread, for a better way to superpatch your 6.4a*


----------



## RandCfilm

Well I'm gone all day Saturday, Come home at 10:15pm to find 6.4a on two of my units and CrashHD verified patch locations are working for him. Miss a day and things move on without me 

Thanks Crash for verifying patch locations, and dthreet that on-line scheduler is working.


----------



## CrashHD

RandCfilm said:


> Miss a day and things move on without me


Tell me about it. I farm for a living, and have to work when the weather allows. I've been driving a tractor 15-18 hours a day for the last week. I got back on the internet the day after getting rained out, to find an entire new tivo version released, with 3 pages of thread already about it, and patch locations posted to boot!! BOO long working days, HOORAY Internet!

If you know the new value for the OSD message, I can test that as well, and add it into the patch file. If it's not too much trouble, do you think you could find the patch values to turn on the SPS9S clock?


----------



## RandCfilm

CrashHD said:


> If you know the new value for the OSD message, I can test that as well, and add it into the patch file.


try this - TEST ONLY - NOT CONFIRMED - confirmed by CrashHD only 5-25-2008
OSD message
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6895320



> If it's not too much trouble, do you think you could find the patch values to turn on the SPS9S clock?


try this for SPS9S TEST ONLY - NOT CONFIRMED - confirmed by CrashHD only 5-25-2008

echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x1e" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=178560


----------



## CrashHD

I'll try it tomorrow. I got a little reckless today, and tried bufferhack using the 6.3f patch points. It didn't look like it was going to work, but that's what a testing unit is for, right?


----------



## RandCfilm

CrashHD said:


> I'll try it tomorrow. I got a little reckless today, and tried bufferhack using the 6.3f patch points. It didn't look like it was going to work, but that's what a testing unit is for, right?


This is even farther over my head but it looks like
addrA 0x0d7496
addrB 0x0d72ae
addrC - .brf file - possibly the same
addrD - totally lost  as the information is not the same in 6.3e - 6.3f


----------



## dcstager

Have you looked for or found the XM radio record patch?


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> Have you looked for or found the XM radio record patch?


Do you have any locations for any 6.3x versions?


----------



## dcstager

I don't recall anyone discovering it for any 6.3x version. It did work on 6.2a. I'm going to go ahead and try CrashHD's script as is and report back. I was just hoping for the XM patch because it was useful. Hopefully someone will figure it out. How are the patch locations discovered by anyone? That is for higher paygrades than me.


----------



## dcstager

Sad to report that CrashHD's script runs correctly, but there is a fatal error somewhere. After the patch you can watch live tv, but as soon as you press the Tivo button, it triggers a reboot.

--

Here's the output from the script:

Hughes-bash# 6.4a_crashHD_superpatch.sh
Mounting / rw
Patching 6.4a Tivoapp
Copying /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.tmp
Done copying, now patching tivoapp.tmp
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
4+0 records in
4+0 records out
Moving the running /tvbin/tivoapp to /tvbin/tivoapp.orig.bak
Done that, moving /tvbin/tivoapp.tmp /tvbin/tivoapp
Mounting / ro
Done. In the event of problems, your original tivoapp is at /tvbin/tivoapp.6.4a
.original
Hughes-bash# sync; reboot


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> Can someone please give me the command sequence to put the original tivoapp back in place? I can still telnet to it as long as I don't press the Tivo button.


make sure root is RW
cd /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.bad
cp tivoapp.6.4a.original tivoapp
make root RO
reboot


----------



## RandCfilm

Crash, you got the skip to locations swapped in your scrip.

DC you can edit the changes in the script and run it again.



Code:


# HMO/HME:
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=906328
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=[COLOR="Red"]5874104[/COLOR] [COLOR="Blue"][B]should be 1119964[/B][/COLOR]
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=[COLOR="red"]1119964[/COLOR] [COLOR="blue"][B]should be 5874104[/B][/COLOR]


----------



## CrashHD

nuts... 
It's fixed in the code box of post 80. The attached file was removed, though. My copy got dos line endings on it...will be fixed and back up shortly.


----------



## dcstager

okay... I was able to put it back together.

I edited the patch as advised and re-ran it on the original tivoapp.

30 second skip works.

Don't know how to test to see if encryption is actually disabled. I'll make a new recording and try and grab it with TyTools.

Backdoors shows enabled on System Information screen.

Under Phone, the choices look like on the standalone with the option to "Use Network Instead." My wired connection is listed -- looks good. Under Settings it just says "Phone" but when you select Phone, you get the Phone and Network setup screen.

Music Photos, and More shows up on the Tivo (DirecTV) Central and if selected provides an option to set up the address of a computer running Tivo Desktop. If you have Tivo Desktop running, it detects it and you can play music files from your PC and view your pictures as set up with Tivo Desktop.

There is a screen to "enable home networking applications", i.e. Live365, Podcaster, etc. However, they don't show up if you do enable this option.

Maybe some good news.... I ran the tivoserver alpha and my computer does show up on the Now Playing screen as if MRV was working. However, when I navigate to the Tivoserver DVR instead of seeing the contents of my computer and a option to watch on this Tivo, the contents of the Tivo's own now playing screen appear again with the Tivoserver DVR at the bottom as usual. Maybe it's there and maybe not. Again, some higher pay grades will have to investigate or give me some tips to try here.

If you have Tivo Desktop running on your computer and files in your "My Tivo Recordings" folder -- your PC likewise appears at the bottom of the now playing menu as would be expected on a standalone. However, selecting it likewise cycles you back to the Now Playing screen rather than the contents of your PC, so you can't select anything to upload to the Tivo.


----------



## CrashHD

dcstager said:


> Don't know how to test to see if encryption is actually disabled. I'll make a new recording and try and grab it with TyTools.


run "ciphercheck" from telnet. It will tell you whether or not encryption is currently enabled, and it will tell you the encryption status of every recording on the box.


----------



## CrashHD

RandCfilm said:


> try this - TEST ONLY - NOT CONFIRMED
> OSD message
> echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6895320
> 
> try this for SPS9S TEST ONLY - NOT CONFIRMED
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x1e" | dd conv=notrunc of=/tvbin/tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=178560





RandCfilm said:


> This is even farther over my head but it looks like
> addrA 0x0d7496
> addrB 0x0d72ae
> addrC - .brf file - possibly the same
> addrD - totally lost  as the information is not the same in 6.3e - 6.3f


All of these appear to be working. The SPS9S clock, the OSD message prevention, and the bufferhack values. At least for now, bufferhack is working. I need to wait for an hour for the buffer to fill to know for certain. To make bufferhack work, the following line must be inserted into it:


Code:


set sys(6.4a)      [list 0x0d7496  0x0d72ae  0x71   0x19e7e6  22517828  A9846DD76AEF86CEA6B3E69CE3758227598991A0]


----------



## dcstager

CrashHD said:


> run "ciphercheck" from telnet. It will tell you whether or not encryption is currently enabled, and it will tell you the encryption status of every recording on the box.


Encryption is off with the patch. So, that's confirmed too.


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> Maybe some good news.... I ran the tivoserver alpha and my computer does show up on the Now Playing screen as if MRV was working. However, when I navigate to the Tivoserver DVR instead of seeing the contents of my computer and a option to watch on this Tivo, the contents of the Tivo's own now playing screen appear again with the Tivoserver DVR at the bottom as usual. Maybe it's there and maybe not. Again, some higher pay grades will have to investigate or give me some tips to try here.


MRV may look like it is there but as you found out it will just run you in circles and you will chase your tail around and around until you get dizzy and fall down


----------



## dthreet

has anyone uploaded or found a link to the slices?


----------



## RandCfilm

All this patch location searching and I have not got to upgrade yet. I could have used the remote scheduling this evening. Way too tired to upgrade now so tomorrow it might happen


----------



## CrashHD

dthreet said:


> has anyone uploaded or found a link to the slices?


Yes, but they are useless until the swsystem slices can be decrypted.


----------



## stevel

I upgraded yesterday as the slices appeared on my box. After an initial problem (self-inflicted, I suspect), I got it working. I copied dhclient from the 6.3f partition and DHCP (which I had been using) worked fine. I've even tried Remote Scheduling and it worked. ciphercheck shows that encryption is disabled.


----------



## dcstager

Is there another source for the proper dhclient? Which folder is is supposed to be in? I wanted to test to see if the Tivo Wireless adapter will work with WPA settings and DHCP. From the menus, the wireless setup screen is just like on a standalone, but from the expert comments, without the dhclient file it won't work. I upgraded from 6.2a, so I don't have it on the old partition.


----------



## stevel

It's in /sbin.


----------



## dcstager

stevel said:


> It's in /sbin.


I take it that is where the file goes -- if I had it. Right?


----------



## T1V0

dcstager said:


> I take it that is where the file goes -- if I had it. Right?


that's where it always goes. dhclient-script goes in /etc


----------



## stevel

I will be honest and say that I don't know absolutely that dhclient is required in 6.4a. All I know is that I read that it was missing, worried that I would not have DHCP, and copied it. I do see the network setup now, but don't know which of the "hacks" enabled that (backdoors? dunno.) It would be an interesting experiment (one I am in no hurry to try) to rename dhclient, reboot, and see if I can still select DHCP in the network setup menu.

It works and I'm happy. (More to the point, the TiVo works and that means my wife is happy!)


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> I take it that is where the file goes -- if I had it. Right?


DC I'll take that as "I need the files".
6.3e /sbin/dhclient & /etc/dhclient-script attached.


----------



## stevel

I didn't know about dhclient-script and didn't copy it. No problems.


----------



## Stabu

One thing I did notice with this version. The pixelation issues I had are now gone. Will keep an eye on it and post back.


----------



## pleitch

Since the last software update we've gotten rid of our phone. Can I force an update w/o a phone or do I need to bring it somewhere I can use a phone?

Thanks.


----------



## T1V0

stevel said:


> I will be honest and say that I don't know absolutely that dhclient is required in 6.4a. All I know is that I read that it was missing, worried that I would not have DHCP, and copied it.


dhclient is still necessary, dhclient-script doesn't appear to be required if using the onscreen menus. Without dhclient, you would get an N24 error message.


----------



## litzdog911

pleitch said:


> Since the last software update we've gotten rid of our phone. Can I force an update w/o a phone or do I need to bring it somewhere I can use a phone?
> 
> Thanks.


Unless you've hacked your Tivo you'll need a phone connection to activate the update once it has downloaded from the satellite. But the 6.4a software hasn't officially started rolling out yet. That should happen starting this week. Keep your eyes here for when folks start getting the new software automatically. And then you can take it to a friend's house and phone in from there.


----------



## dcstager

Thanks for posting the dhclient files. I don't have a serial bash cable, so if I screw up network connectivity by screwing around with this stuff, I'm going to have to pull the drive. I may need assistance in that area so, I'll PM for help if I need it.

Quick question regarding MRV... is it possible it's there waiting to be patched, or is the behavior I described above an indication that it's not there for sure?


----------



## spec2

Is DTV rolling out the 6.4 upgrade gradually or did they do it all at once? Just asking because my Philips DSR704 still shows 6.3. My phone line is connected and shows to be "OK" in the DSR704 test.


----------



## dtremain

spec2 said:


> Is DTV rolling out the 6.4 upgrade gradually or did they do it all at once? Just asking because my Philips DSR704 still shows 6.3. My phone line is connected and shows to be "OK" in the DSR704 test.


Read LItzdog's post, two posts up from yours.


----------



## swiftkey

I don't have the update yet. How can I get the download faster?


----------



## T1V0

dcstager said:


> Quick question regarding MRV... is it possible it's there waiting to be patched, or is the behavior I described above an indication that it's not there for sure?


it's not there. the behavior you described started with 6.3.


----------



## dcstager

Tivo Wireless Adapter is "unsupported" was the message I got when I tried to use it with the 6.4a software. I tried both usb ports and rebooted and did all the stuff to make sure if any drivers were going to load they would, but it's a no go. I can't even get to the screen to try and configure it.

Just to advance the test, I tried to use a Netgear WG111 wireless adapter that I bought from Tivo long ago before the Tivo Wireless Adapter was ever issued. It even has "Tivo Compatible" printed on in and it does work on a Tivo standalone.

Likewise, it was "unsupported."

Plugging in the regular wired connection it was immediately recognized and worked.

I'm thinking that there just isn't any support for networking built-in to 6.4a and the capacity I do have is because of the backported drivers that are installed. It may be that there are wireless configuration setup screens somewhere within the 6.4a tivoapp, but I couldn't get to them with the hardware I had to test with.

I'm open to suggestions of things I might try or test to get these things to work or to try to configure them properly.


----------



## CrashHD

litzdog911 said:


> But the 6.4a software hasn't officially started rolling out yet. That should happen starting this week.


You have inside information, and know this, or are guessing? Last time, it was many weeks from the first appearance of the software to the first automatic installation.


----------



## litzdog911

CrashHD said:


> You have inside information, and know this, or are guessing? Last time, it was many weeks from the first appearance of the software to the first automatic installation.


Nothing "official". Just grapevine stuff.


----------



## Gunnyman

dcstager said:


> Tivo Wireless Adapter is "unsupported" was the message I got when I tried to use it with the 6.4a software. I tried both usb ports and rebooted and did all the stuff to make sure if any drivers were going to load they would, but it's a no go. I can't even get to the screen to try and configure it.
> 
> Just to advance the test, I tried to use a Netgear WG111 wireless adapter that I bought from Tivo long ago before the Tivo Wireless Adapter was ever issued. It even has "Tivo Compatible" printed on in and it does work on a Tivo standalone.
> 
> Likewise, it was "unsupported."
> 
> Plugging in the regular wired connection it was immediately recognized and worked.
> 
> I'm thinking that there just isn't any support for networking built-in to 6.4a and the capacity I do have is because of the backported drivers that are installed. It may be that there are wireless configuration setup screens somewhere within the 6.4a tivoapp, but I couldn't get to them with the hardware I had to test with.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions of things I might try or test to get these things to work or to try to configure them properly.


The wireless config screens, if they haven't been removed, are going to require patching tivoapp their location, again, if they are there, will be found soon enough.


----------



## snickerrrrs

I saw the same post on another forum... It said 6.4a would start rolling out the 28th. It could be a rumor, but we'll know tomorrow. Engadet, Gizmolovers and dvrpedia are all reporting it, but it looks like TC might be the source of it!


----------



## grecorj

The post on DBSTalk forum has the same username as the person who posted the rollout date here:

DBSTalk link

So that's not really confirmation. ;-)

Hoping it is true. Seems like rollout is coming soon tho...


----------



## snickerrrrs

No, that's not the same guy... his picture is different. Although they both look like a Computer Geek (like most of us). 

PS: I saw it posted by a guy on the Directv forums, It could have been Earl using a different name but he didn't say anything about how much Tivo's suck so I don't think it was him.  Just kidding


----------



## litzdog911

litzdog911 said:


> Nothing "official". Just grapevine stuff.


OK, it's official now. Rollout is scheduled to begin tomorrow (May 28). Let the "daily calls" begin. 

Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129570


----------



## grecorj

snickerrrrs said:


> No, that's not the same guy... his picture is different. Although they both look like a Computer Geek (like most of us).


So there are two people known as "litzdog911"?? Who happen to be into DTV/TiVo?



Don't think so.


----------



## dcstager

What are service labels? The announcement says "fixes for service levels" are included in 6.4a.


----------



## litzdog911

grecorj said:


> So there are two people known as "litzdog911"?? Who happen to be into DTV/TiVo?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so.


They're both me. I just haven't updated my photo here at TivoCommunity since I lost the beard. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## chscott

I notice some users stating they are on older versions of software. Is there any way to stop this update from happening?


----------



## Gunnyman

unplug your phone line


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> Tivo Wireless Adapter is "unsupported" was the message I got when I tried to use it with the 6.4a software. I tried both usb ports and rebooted and did all the stuff to make sure if any drivers were going to load they would, but it's a no go. I can't even get to the screen to try and configure it.
> 
> Just to advance the test, I tried to use a Netgear WG111 wireless adapter that I bought from Tivo long ago before the Tivo Wireless Adapter was ever issued. It even has "Tivo Compatible" printed on in and it does work on a Tivo standalone.


usb.map files indicates that both Netgear WG111 and TiVo Wireless G are suported. You might try to go thru the phone setting menu. IIRC someone said the network option was listed there.

I still have not had time to upgrade my units yet or I would look for myself.


----------



## dcstager

When I go to the phone menu with the wireless devices attached, the only choice applicable is "use network instead". When I choose this, there is a laundry list of requirements the program lists, i.e., do you have a broadband connection, do you have a router, can you router assign an I.P. address, do you have a compatible adapter, with the choices, of Yes I meet all requirements or No, go back.

I chose yes and then got the unsupported adapter message for each. The options are then "try another adapter" or "go back to using phone".

When the wired adapter is plugged in, selecting phone allows you to "change network settings" but the only change is to select either DHCP, fixed IP, or let Tivo assign an IP - no wireless choices are selectable.


----------



## snickerrrrs

litzdog911 said:


> They're both me. I just haven't updated my photo here at TivoCommunity since I lost the beard. Thanks for noticing!


LOL too funny  I was just kidding... yes we noticed. I shaved mine after the last job change.

But grecorj that's not me, it's Chet from Weird Science.


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> When I go to the phone menu with the wireless devices attached, the only choice applicable is "use network instead". When I choose this, there is a laundry list of requirements the program lists, i.e., do you have a broadband connection, do you have a router, can you router assign an I.P. address, do you have a compatible adapter, with the choices, of Yes I meet all requirements or No, go back.
> 
> I chose yes and then got the unsupported adapter message for each. The options are then "try another adapter" or "go back to using phone".
> 
> When the wired adapter is plugged in, selecting phone allows you to "change network settings" but the only change is to select either DHCP, fixed IP, or let Tivo assign an IP - no wireless choices are selectable.


By chance are you running TWP?


----------



## Joe Siegler

I forced calls on both my boxes (see sig), and I got the update on both machines. 

However, DirecTV's website tells me I don't have a receiver capable of using the scheduler. Probably a time issue, although I'm surprised if they're rolling out the software that I can't use the feature immediately. Might take time for their system to recognize my boxes can now do this, I'd wager.


----------



## snickerrrrs

Me too.. mine are powering up as we speak (oops, I mean as I type). Thank goodness for the writer's strike, nothing to watch. Wait a sec... I'm missing "the moment of truth" LOL


----------



## grecorj

Forced call, got pending restart message in sys info, am restarting now....directv.com still telling me I don't have correct receiver to schedule a recording.


----------



## T1V0

dcstager said:


> When I go to the phone menu with the wireless devices attached, the only choice applicable is "use network instead". When I choose this, there is a laundry list of requirements the program lists, i.e., do you have a broadband connection, do you have a router, can you router assign an I.P. address, do you have a compatible adapter, with the choices, of Yes I meet all requirements or No, go back.
> 
> I chose yes and then got the unsupported adapter message for each. The options are then "try another adapter" or "go back to using phone".
> 
> When the wired adapter is plugged in, selecting phone allows you to "change network settings" but the only change is to select either DHCP, fixed IP, or let Tivo assign an IP - no wireless choices are selectable.


This is probably the same issue that SA users have been facing with wireless devices since 8.1. The stock 6.4a usb-cdc.o driver for the Tivo adapter is most likely not compatible with the backported host modules you're using. The only way to use a wireless device at this point is to get older drivers that won't crash when using a killhdinitrd'd kernel (7.3.1 drivers are posted on DDB at the end of the "8.1 and my NIC" thread), or to use monte to chainload to a neutered 6.4a kernel and use all stock drivers.

I haven't played with this at all yet, but due to the kernel panics caused by using stock drivers with a killhdinitrd'd kernel, I'm pretty sure that's what the problem is. If I get some free time, I'll try to verify this.


----------



## grecorj

Now have 6.4a on 1 of 2 DTiVos, waiting for other unit to restart...

I see "recently deleted" folder. Can't wait for remote booking to be activated.


----------



## manhole

Anyone with a Samsung Tivo get the update yet?


----------



## CrashHD

which update?


----------



## JaserLet

Hmm...... No MRV, so no 6.4 for me.

Zippered 6.2a forever!


----------



## T1V0

T1V0 said:


> If I get some free time, I'll try to verify this.


Consider it verified. The easiest way to get it working if you're already running 6.4a is to stick an older usb-cdc.o in /lib/modules if currently using backported drivers. Attached is one from 6.3f. Tested with a Tivo branded adapter and 128 bit WEP.


----------



## dcstager

T1V0 said:


> Consider it verified. The easiest way to get it working if you're already running 6.4a is to stick an older usb-cdc.o in /lib/modules if currently using backported drivers. Attached is one from 6.3f. Tested with a Tivo branded adapter and 128 bit WEP.


Do I just overwrite the existing one with this or do I have to rename the existing one, copy in the older usb-cdc.o and restart?


----------



## dcstager

RandCfilm said:


> By chance are you running TWP?


I'm not running it. It does run under 6.4a locally, but since gotomydvr is not working with 6.4a I chose not to install it when I re-installed rbautch's tweak script. He is working on fix for fakecall by the way - which at this moment will not run on 6.4a.


----------



## Rainy Dave

My R10 now has 6.4a, the DVR40 is still on 6.3f.

Can't wait for the booking to be activated.


----------



## T1V0

dcstager said:


> Do I just overwrite the existing one with this or do I have to rename the existing one, copy in the older usb-cdc.o and restart?


doesn't matter, though it is good practice to always make a backup. rebooting isn't necessary.


----------



## Tim32672

Rainy Dave said:


> My R10 now has 6.4a, the DVR40 is still on 6.3f.
> 
> Can't wait for the booking to be activated.


R10 and my Hughes dvr80 both have it... anyone know when remote booking will be activated? Love the deleted folder I now can go back and watch re-runs of lost!!!


----------



## stevel

I already have remote booking for my HR10 and have used it.


----------



## iceisles

How exactly does "Overlap Protection" work? Is there an option to extend the record time of a program when you choose it? This would have been great for the finale of Idol.


----------



## EdM

I have a HR10-250 that I zippered w/ 6.3e last year... I see 6.4a is in MFS on it. Could someone point me to the steps to upgrade via telnet? Thanks


----------



## grecorj

Overlap Protection explained


----------



## dcstager

T1V0 said:


> Consider it verified. The easiest way to get it working if you're already running 6.4a is to stick an older usb-cdc.o in /lib/modules if currently using backported drivers. Attached is one from 6.3f. Tested with a Tivo branded adapter and 128 bit WEP.


I still get the same "Adapter Unsupported" messages even after replacing usb-cdc.o


----------



## Ellipse

Joe Siegler said:


> I forced calls on both my boxes (see sig), and I got the update on both machines.
> 
> However, DirecTV's website tells me I don't have a receiver capable of using the scheduler. Probably a time issue, although I'm surprised if they're rolling out the software that I can't use the feature immediately. Might take time for their system to recognize my boxes can now do this, I'd wager.


That's funny! I have a similar issue. The two HR10-250s that do NOT have the slices on them yet ARE listed, but the two HDRV2s that DO have 6.4a are not listed. Go figure!


----------



## T1V0

dcstager said:


> I still get the same "Adapter Unsupported" messages even after replacing usb-cdc.o


worksforme


----------



## gshumaker

6.4a now on 3 of 3 boxes now after forcing 3 phone calls. 

2 questions...

1. I don't see anywhere on D* site to do DVR Scheduling via drop down menu like someone mentioned and when I go to the TV listings I get a "You do not have a receiver that supports the digital video recording feature. Update to a DVR or HD DVR receiver now." message.Do they have to activate this on the site for DVR Scheduling to work for our D* Tivo units?

2. How do the SUGGESTIONS and RECENTLY DELETED folders share the free space on the drive? Does one have priority over the other?


----------



## stevel

1. I never asked DirecTV to activate remote scheduling on my HR10. It just showed up in my list of receivers when I went to look for it - before I had installed 6.4a. 

2. RECENTLY DELETED does not in any way change the way TiVo manages disk space. All it does is let you see and recover shows that have been deleted but not yet reused, a list that until now had been visible only to those who installed TiVoWebPlus on their hacked boxes. Deleted programs continue to be the first pool looked at when more space is needed. The only difference is that now you can see that pool and recover shows from it.

When I showed this feature to my wife last night, she was astonished to see how many shows were on the list. Our HR10 has a large disk and it's never been more than about 40&#37; full, despite having almost the entire series of Planet Earth in HD on it. Helping this is that we have suggestions turned off, so there aren't a flood of new recordings.


----------



## classicsat

gshumaker said:


> 2. How do the SUGGESTIONS and RECENTLY DELETED folders share the free space on the drive? Does one have priority over the other?


Suggestions will delete entries in the RD folder.


----------



## dcstager

T1V0 said:


> worksforme


And you can configure it using the regular Tivo menus?


----------



## T1V0

if by "regular" you mean the menus caused by using the HME patches RandC ported, then yeah, that's the only way I tried it.


----------



## doo600

I have 2 Tivo units and one DVR. The only one recognized by Direct TV through remote scheduler is the DVR. Is this a Tivo thing, the fact I have a multiswitch or something that's just gonna take a little time to get recognized?


----------



## stevel

Did your TiVos automatically upgrade to 6.4a?


----------



## doo600

stevel said:


> Did your TiVos automatically upgrade to 6.4a?


yup


----------



## dcstager

T1V0 said:


> if by "regular" you mean the menus caused by using the HME patches RandC ported, then yeah, that's the only way I tried it.


Yeah, that's what I meant. I thought perhaps you did it with TWP or some bash utility. I'm at a loss for why it isn't recognizing either of my adapters.

Can you give me any other troubleshooting tips or things I might try to figure this out?


----------



## Tim32672

doo600 said:


> I have 2 Tivo units and one DVR. The only one recognized by Direct TV through remote scheduler is the DVR. Is this a Tivo thing, the fact I have a multiswitch or something that's just gonna take a little time to get recognized?


For what its worth I called DirecTV and they said the TiVo platform dose not and will not allow remote booking I told her that the press release said remote booking would be a feature with the new download and she said what press release? I quoted the release to her from last year (she sounded surprised) and put me on hold, after a minute she said remote booking will be available July 31 or there about. Soooo looks like we could have it sometime in the future IF she knew what she was talking about, however not knowing about the added features of TiVo I have to wonder


----------



## dcstager

Tim32672 said:


> For what its worth I called DirecTV and they said the TiVo platform dose not and will not allow remote booking I told her that the press release said remote booking would be a feature with the new download and she said what press release? I quoted the release to her from last year (she sounded surprised) and put me on hold, after a minute she said remote booking will be available July 31 or there about. Soooo looks like we could have it sometime in the future IF she knew what she was talking about, however not knowing about the added features of TiVo I have to wonder


I think that date was just pulled out of her...


----------



## Tim32672

dcstager said:


> I think that date was just pulled out of her...


LOL You think...


----------



## dcstager

Tim32672 said:


> LOL You think...


It will start working whenever. Sorry that's imprecise. It's working for some people already. It's not working for me yet and I think I was the first one to install the software.

The DVR Scheduler item at DirecTV is still labelled a "beta." Hopefully the beta will be completed in two months - but that date is just too arbitrary to be legitimate. I can hear the supervisor talking to her while you were on hold, "Just tell him July 31st."

That's all this information is.


----------



## doo600

Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant. I thought perhaps you did it with TWP or some bash utility. I'm at a loss for why it isn't recognizing either of my adapters.
> 
> Can you give me any other troubleshooting tips or things I might try to figure this out?


this is the network config screen in TWP, don't know if this helps you out or not.


----------



## dcstager

RandCfilm said:


> this is the network config screen in TWP, don't know if this helps you out or not.


I haven't tried to do it with TWP. I just plugged in the Tivo Wireless adapter and tried to change the network settings navigating through the regular Tivo setup menus. I can completely set up a wired connection by this method, but on my machine with all the patches, there is no way to select a wireless network, and my Tivo tells me that I am using an unsupported adapter. This happens with two different supported adapters.


----------



## T1V0

clear your logs, then reboot. as soon as the box starts to boot up, plug in the tivo adapter. when it's finished booting all the way up, swap to your wired adapter if needed, grab the kernel log and post it (as an attachment of course).


----------



## Tim32672

dcstager said:


> It will start working whenever. Sorry that's imprecise. It's working for some people already. It's not working for me yet and I think I was the first one to install the software.
> 
> The DVR Scheduler item at DirecTV is still labelled a "beta." Hopefully the beta will be completed in two months - but that date is just too arbitrary to be legitimate. I can hear the supervisor talking to her while you were on hold, "Just tell him July 31st."
> 
> That's all this information is.


Yea that's what I thought... She did laugh or stifle a laugh when I asked 2008?


----------



## tivoboy

One of my older units ran the update today (it hadn't been plugged in for 265 days )

Anywhooo, my total hours on this older unit went from 70 hours to 66 hours. What is now taking up that space?


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> Tivo tells me that I am using an unsupported adapter. This happens with two different supported adapters.


Is your netgear one of these?

NETGEAR WG111, WG111NA, or WG111RVNA Only adapters starting with serial numbers WG72 or 130 are compatible. TiVo Software Version 7.1 or later required.

NETGEAR WG111, WG111 ver.2 & ver.3, NETGEAR WG111T, WG111US Adapters starting with serial numbers WG16, WG41, 165, or 1NG are NOT compatible.


----------



## dtremain

tivoboy said:


> Anywhooo, my total hours on this older unit went from 70 hours to 66 hours. What is now taking up that space?


This happened a couple of updates back.


----------



## Vin

stevel said:


> 1. I never asked DirecTV to activate remote scheduling on my HR10. It just showed up in my list of receivers when I went to look for it - before I had installed 6.4a.


Same here, that was yesterday when I went to DVR Scheduler. When I got home from work I saw the Pending Restart message so I restarted and had the upgrade on my HR10-250.

I then forced a call on one of my SD units (an R10), got the Pending Restart message and did the install.

Today, the only choice in the DVR Scheduler drop down is still the HR10 and scheduling does work.


----------



## EricG

I've got 6.4a on my HR10-250 as well as all of my HDVR2s. I've been able to remote schedule a recording on the HR10, but non of my HDVR2s are in the drop down box.
Should I call DirecTV?


----------



## T1V0

EricG said:


> Should I call DirecTV?


no. they couldn't do anything about it if you did. just be patient.


----------



## dcstager

RandCfilm said:


> Is your netgear one of these?
> 
> NETGEAR WG111, WG111NA, or WG111RVNA Only adapters starting with serial numbers WG72 or 130 are compatible. TiVo Software Version 7.1 or later required.
> 
> NETGEAR WG111, WG111 ver.2 & ver.3, NETGEAR WG111T, WG111US Adapters starting with serial numbers WG16, WG41, 165, or 1NG are NOT compatible.


It is one of the compatible ones and I bought it from Tivo and it has a sticker on it with the Tivo icon and "Tivo Compatable". It works on a standalone Tivo and I used it before the Tivo Wireless Adapter was ever sold. The Tivo Wireless Adapter is also "not supported" according to my setup screens.


----------



## mrbonzo

I also now have 6.4a. Got it on both of my r10's yesterday. Anyone else notice that since the update, the r10's now make a daily call to DTV? That call used to only take place every 9-10 days or so. Now they call in daily. Does this have anything to do with the 24 hours PPV expiration? Wonder what happens if I were to unplug the phone. Would PPV still expire in 24 hours?


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> It is one of the compatible ones and I bought it from Tivo and it has a sticker on it with the Tivo icon and "Tivo Compatable". It works on a standalone Tivo and I used it before the Tivo Wireless Adapter was ever sold. The Tivo Wireless Adapter is also "not supported" according to my setup screens.


I am all wired here so I am not much help. But thy this usbnet.o file and replace with the one in /lib/modules/usbnet.o
I have been using this file for well over a year because my USB was not supported.

rename usbnet.txt to usbnet.o -> extension change for upload reasons


----------



## Dante101

I guess I was mistaken about the overlap feature. I thought (or was hoping) that it was more of a "padding" feature, that would pad all your shows by a preset amount when/if it did not conflict with another recording.

But the overlap thing is still nice. However, I have a question about it. If I am set to record "South Park" on Wednesday at 7pm, and 2 higher-priority programs are being recorded prior to it, and slightly overlapping by a few minutes - will it record the 7pm showing of South Park (and snip it by a few minutes) or will it favor recording a later showing of the same episode (when no other recordings overlap it - giving me the entire episode)?

For some shows, you only get one chance per week, but others (like South Park) run multiple times per week...


----------



## gshumaker

Dante101 said:


> I guess I was mistaken about the overlap feature. I thought (or was hoping) that it was more of a "padding" feature, that would pad all your shows by a preset amount when/if it did not conflict with another recording.
> 
> But the overlap thing is still nice. However, I have a question about it. If I am set to record "South Park" on Wednesday at 7pm, and 2 higher-priority programs are being recorded prior to it, and slightly overlapping by a few minutes - will it record the 7pm showing of South Park (and snip it by a few minutes) or will it favor recording a later showing of the same episode (when no other recordings overlap it - giving me the entire episode)?
> 
> For some shows, you only get one chance per week, but others (like South Park) run multiple times per week...


Could it depend on how you have the lower level program set up to record. If you have first run only then it will probably record it and snip it but if you have it for first run and reruns then it may pick up the later episode. But I'm only guessing.

Good question!!

Anyone experience this yet?


----------



## dtremain

gshumaker said:


> Anyone experience this yet?


Not me. I have a Samsung. It's becoming rapidly apparent to me that Directv has once again put out an update that is incompatible with the Sammys.

They're doing a great job.


----------



## rbtravis

dtremain said:


> Not me. I have a Samsung. It's becoming rapidly apparent to me that Directv has once again put out an update that is incompatible with the Sammys.
> 
> They're doing a great job.


No update here, I have RCA's. I think Directv does updates in alphabetical order by manufacturers.


----------



## dcstager

RandCfilm said:


> I am all wired here so I am not much help. But thy this usbnet.o file and replace with the one in /lib/modules/usbnet.o
> I have been using this file for well over a year because my USB was not supported.
> 
> rename usbnet.txt to usbnet.o -> extension change for upload reasons


I tried it but got same results. I think it's time to give up. Probably something about my setup rather than any support modules. Thank you very much for the effort.

Last question... could it have something to do with the manual network setup installed when it was zipped? Or maybe I have to change the debug_board setting or something like that.


----------



## dtremain

rbtravis said:


> No update here, I have RCA's. I think Directv does updates in alphabetical order by manufacturers.


Could be. If so, they still haven't gotten to the S's with 6.3f.


----------



## RandCfilm

dcstager said:


> Last question... could it have something to do with the manual network setup installed when it was zipped? Or maybe I have to change the debug_board setting or something like that.


I have never used the zipper, always done things manually. This network stuff is kind of over my head so I'm no help moving forward. Good luck on finding the solution.


----------



## Mashdoc

rbtravis said:


> No update here, I have RCA's. I think Directv does updates in alphabetical order by manufacturers.


I got the update on Friday June 30 for both my Series 2 Phillips DVR7000 & DVR708.

No problems so far.

The restore deleted programs folder looks interesting.


----------



## SullyND

Just got it on my HDVR2


----------



## CrashHD

Mashdoc said:


> I got the update on Friday June 30 for both my Series 2 Phillips DVR7000 & DVR708.


You don't happen to remember the powerball numbers for Wed. June 28 by chance?


----------



## Rhughes

rbtravis said:


> No update here, I have RCA's. I think Directv does updates in alphabetical order by manufacturers.


Maybe so, but my R10 and one Philips DSR708 have had the 6.4a for some time (a few weeks?), but my primary receiver, another Philips DSR708 is still sitting at 6.3f.


----------



## CrashHD

Here is an actual 6.4a superpatch. Put on the Tivo in your favorite way, change the filename extension to .tcl, chmod 0755, and execute. If you've applied the sh script I posted a few pages back, there is no need for this. It does the same thing, but is a better, safer way to do it.


Code:


#!/tvbin/tivosh

# superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl by NutKase
# ported by NutKase, et al (several :))
# (C) 09/17/2005
# ---------------------------

#********************************************************************************
# superpatch-6.4a.tcl by CrashHD 
# 6.4a patch locations found by RandC 
# credit goes to NutKase for original patches
    
#********************************************************************************
# Thanks to everyone, especially alldeadhomiez, rc3105, Capableperson66, 
# those heavy-lifters unnamed, and everyone who'll test this.
#
# Currently supports tivoapps from software versions 6.4a.
# 
##########################################################################################################
#                   TERMS OF USE
#
# -superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl IS PROVIDED AS-IS 
#  AND DOES NOT CARRY ANY IMPLIED OR EXPLICIT WARRANTY
#
# -superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl IS FOR NON-COMMERCIAL USE ONLY.  
# -YOU MUST BACKUP YOUR UNIT BEFORE USING THIS SCRIPT 
#  AS IT MAY DAMAGE YOUR TIVO BEYOND REPAIR
#
# -SALE OF ANY DRIVE OR WHOLE UNIT MODIFIED WITH THIS SOFTWARE IS PROHIBITED
# -USE OF THIS SOFTWARE FOR PROFIT IS PROHIBITED
# -INDIVIDUALS IN VIOLATION OF THE TERMS LISTED ABOVE 
#  WILL BE PROSECUTED TO THE FULLEST EXTENT OF THE LAW
# 
#
##########################################################################################################

#  First Patch, Disable Encryption
#  Second Patch, 30 sec skip (SPS30S)
#  Third Patch, Backdoors
#  The next three are for HMO/HME
#  The next one removes "Tivo Plus Features (trial ends today)"

array set patch_6_4a {

0x005865B8 "0c16a402 3c020000"

0x00A907F0 "1440002b 1040002b"

0x006AD180 "00008021 24100001"

0x004DD458 "00408821 34110000"
0x005116DC "00408021 24100001"
0x0099A1B8 "14400014 10000014"

0x004E0BC8 "0c1445a9 24020000"

}

puts " "
puts "superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl"
puts "(C) 05/08/2005 by NutKase, et al - COMMERCIAL USE PROHIBITED"
puts " "
puts "Credit goes to CapablePerson66, rc3105, and others who wish to"
puts "remain anonymous.  We thank ESPECIALLY alldeadhomiez for his time and knowledge."
puts " "
puts "All errors are the fault of Anonymous :-) ."
puts " "
 
set db [dbopen]
RetryTransaction {
  set swsys [db $db open /SwSystem/ACTIVE]
  set sw [dbobj $swsys get Name]
}
dbclose $db
 
puts "Your TiVo Software version is $sw"
puts "Please write down your TiVo Software version."
puts " "
 
 
if { [regexp {^6\.4a-} $sw] } {
    set a "patch_6_4a"
} else {
    puts "Error: Version $sw is not supported."
    exit 1
}
 
puts " "
puts "Checking your tivoapp patch locations..."
puts " "
 
set fh [open "/tvbin/tivoapp" r]
fconfigure $fh -translation binary -eofchar {}
 
foreach {off val} [array get $a] {
    binary scan $val a8xa8 orig new
    seek $fh [expr $off - 0x400000] start
    binary scan [read $fh 4] H* cur
    if {$cur!=$orig} {
	if {$cur!=$new} {
	    puts stderr "At offset $off, expected 0x$orig but got 0x$cur"
	    puts stderr "Aborting...  You need a virgin tivoapp to patch."
	    exit 1
	}
    }
}
close $fh 
puts "Patching your tivoapp..."
puts " "
 
exec mount -o remount,rw /
if { [catch {
    array set patch [array get $a]
 
    file copy /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.superpatch;
    set fh [open "/tvbin/tivoapp.superpatch" r+]
    foreach {off val} [array get $a] {
	binary scan $val a8xa8 orig new
	seek $fh [expr $off - 0x400000] start;
	puts -nonewline $fh [binary format H8 $new]
    }
    close $fh
 
    file rename -force /tvbin/tivoapp  /tvbin/tivoapp.original;
    file rename -force /tvbin/tivoapp.superpatch /tvbin/tivoapp;
    catch { exec mount -o remount,ro /  }; # ignore errors from the remount
 
    puts "Success!"
    puts "________"
    puts "1. Your $sw tivoapp was updated with the proper superpatch-67all"
    puts "2. Your original tivoapp was backed up and is called /tvbin/tivoapp.original."
    if { [regexp {^6} $sw] } {
	puts "3. You'll need to run the set_mrv_name_67.tcl, I've included, to 'name' your tivo."
    } elseif { [regexp {^7} $sw] } {
	puts "3. Your 7.x tivo must be subscribed.  "
	puts "   *DO NOT* run any version of set_mrv_name.tcl."
	puts "   Instead, enable MRV and name your tivo via your TiVo account at www.tivo.com."
	puts " "
    }
}]} {
    ;# cleanup: remove  tivoapp.superpatch after any errors
    puts $errorInfo;
    catch { close $fh }
    catch {file delete -force /tvbin/tivoapp.superpatch }
    catch {exec mount -o remount,ro /}
}


----------



## iceisles

50 forced calls this weekend and still no update to either my Samsung or HDVR2. This is taking forever. Uggh.


----------



## dtremain

iceisles said:


> 50 forced calls this weekend and still no update to either my Samsung or HDVR2. This is taking forever. Uggh.


I suspect that anything more than one a day per unit is a bit redundant.

But, I know how you feel.


----------



## iceisles

dtremain said:


> I suspect that anything more than one a day per unit is a bit redundant.
> 
> But, I know how you feel.


Not sure - I've had updates download after several daily attempts. It feels good to keep trying, though. Lol.


----------



## BigFoot48

Mine showed up this morning along with 73 deleted programs!


----------



## Jonathan_S

gshumaker said:


> Could it depend on how you have the lower level program set up to record. If you have first run only then it will probably record it and snip it but if you have it for first run and reruns then it may pick up the later episode. But I'm only guessing.
> 
> Good question!!
> 
> Anyone experience this yet?


First Run vs. First Run & Repeats would not affect this. 
The TiVo still tries to record the first availble slot (and consideres an unrecorded show to be first run for up to 28 days; so even with FRO it can grab a later recording in case of a conflict).

My understanding is that:
If you have 2 higher priority shows recording with padding, and overlap protection is on; 
The _only_ thing that determines whether you got a partial recording of Southpark would be how long the overlap was.

If the total overlap between Southpark (including any padding) and higher priority show that ends first (including any padding) is less that 5 minutes then you'll get a partial Southpark episode. If it's more than 5 minutes, overlap protection doesn't kick in, and the TiVo will try to grab a later airing of the episode.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Well, 6.4a showed up on my parents R10 yesterday. I noticed it was different because of the recently deleted folder, and something else no one has mentioned. I don't know if it's just me not remembering this, but on all the menu screens except the home screen there is now a tivo guy standing there to the top right. I always remember the directivo's not having tivo branding on the start up screens or menu's, it just had the moving direct tv text in the background. 

On another silly note, it looks like tivo was slacking on this release. The shagwell scroller still says software version 6.3...


Well I got a MRV question for the pro's here.

I just graduated from college 2 weeks ago and moved back in with my parents while i'm on the job hunt and looking for a place of my own to live. I have a S3 Tivo and currently it's set up only for OTA since my parents live in the sticks, cable doesn't exist only OTA or Satellite. My question is if by some miracle someone did figure out how to get MRV working with 6.4a, would it possible to get it to work with a S3 Tivo so I could keep some of the shows I want to keep when I move into my own place, or is my best bet recording them to DVD's? 

I found it fascinating that some of you got MRV to work in 6.2 by hacking, I had always thought the software did not support it so there for you couldn't make it.


----------



## gshumaker

Not sure if it is related to 6.4a or not or possibly a bad hard drive but had my first freeze up last night on 1 of 3 tivo boxes with 6.4a. 

I was hoping this update might fix the issues with 6.3e/f lockups/freezes/reboots but maybe not.

Anyone else have any similar issues since 6.4a has rolled out?


----------



## rbtravis

gshumaker said:


> Not sure if it is related to 6.4a or not or possibly a bad hard drive but had my first freeze up last night on 1 of 3 tivo boxes with 6.4a.
> 
> I was hoping this update might fix the issues with 6.3e/f lockups/freezes/reboots but maybe not.
> 
> Anyone else have any similar issues since 6.4a has rolled out?


How old is your Hard drive,that may be the problem.


----------



## T1V0

LoREvanescence said:


> My question is if by some miracle someone did figure out how to get MRV working with 6.4a, would it possible to get it to work with a S3 Tivo so I could keep some of the shows I want to keep when I move into my own place, or is my best bet recording them to DVD's?


No MRV for 6.4a. There are other solutions (MovieLoader) for use between directivo's using sw 6.3 or higher, but this wouldn't work between a directv unit and an S3 since the native video formats between the two are significantly different. Movieloader just transfers the raw files and does no transcoding at all.


----------



## schampio

I have a couple of previously 6.3e hdvr2's that were running stock beyond 2x300gb drive installations more or less flawlessly for a while and holding 400-500 shows I'd like to watch. One of them upgraded to 6.4a okay and the second was stuck on a blue screen for a couple of hours when my darling daughter pulled the plug to get it going again. It came back in a reboot loop dropping into standby after "almost there" and immediately rebooting again. The 2xHR10-250's upgraded to 6.4a without incident. I pulled the drives and verified no dead sectors with seagate's disk tools and ran mfslive1.3 to dump so logs and check partitions. Looks like 6.3e is still on hda7 and 6.4a was put onto hdea4. I was hopeful there wasn't a database reformat between the two levels and decided to try backing up to 6.3e would rerun the upgrade again hopefully cleaner this time. I tried poking it with bootpage and it gave me a bootpage -p hde result of root=/dev/hda4. I haven't used this before so I entered ... 
bootpage -P 'root=/dev/hda7' /dev/hde
... confirmed it echoded root=/dev/hda7 and popped it back into the hdvr2. Now I'm stuck in "Powering up" forever so obviously I hosed this command. The -P's parameter string gets single quoted, right (though I didn't think it should have mattered). I'm just worried I've got some invisible garbage characters hidden in there. Beyond that, how does it figure where to go for the alternate kernel1/2 and bootstrap1 or 2? Does the Prom bios read up the root=/dev/hdaX value and decrement X by 1 for kernel and by 2 for bootstrap?
Alternatively I've another hdvr2 #2 that's running an identical partition scheme and I'm wondering if I get yet another identical disk A, copy hdvr2's #2 image over to it and then copy in the mfs app/media partion pairs for 10/11, 12/13 and 14/15 from hdvr2 #1's disk A over the new disks empty ones with dd's if it would see them or is there someplace buried in the root or var partitions I need to tweek to get them acknowledged?
My kids will kill me if I loose the 400+ shows. I'm adding some log extract enclosures if it helps. Looks like tivoapp gets a halt 11 from an illegal read as soon as it launches.


----------



## whitepelican

schampio said:


> The -P's parameter string gets single quoted, right?


I don't think that's correct. It's regular double quotes, like so:



Code:


/bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7" -C /dev/hde

I believe you might need that _-C_ argument depending on what version of bootpage you are using as well.


----------



## RandCfilm

schampio said:


> Looks like tivoapp gets a halt 11 from an illegal read as soon as it launches.


If you modified your tivoapp before upgrading to confirm everything was running OK, then start there. Reinstall original tivoapp and see if it starts up OK. If not I would replace the original vmlinux and let the system rebuild itself, there is a way to do this when the unit boots but I'm too tired to search for that now.



whitepelican said:


> I don't think that's correct. It's regular double quotes, like so:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7" -C /dev/hde
> 
> I believe you might need that _-C_ argument depending on what version of bootpage you are using as well.


whitepelican is correct


----------



## jpk

Hmmm, one of my boxes has 6.4, the other 6.3something.


----------



## Rainy Dave

jpk said:


> Hmmm, one of my boxes has 6.4, the other 6.3something.


Same here; R10 has 6.4a, DVR40 has 6.3f. Go figure.


----------



## Rhughes

Rainy Dave said:


> Same here; R10 has 6.4a, DVR40 has 6.3f. Go figure.


It will get there eventually. Our last TiVo got its 6.4a last night. Along with 220 deleted programs! Now I can find that program our daughter wanted us to record.


----------



## Rainy Dave

Rhughes said:


> It will get there eventually. Our last TiVo got its 6.4a last night. Along with 220 deleted programs! Now I can find that program our daughter wanted us to record.


I'm in no real rush.

I need to upgrade that machine anyway. The hard drive is periodically clicking and causing stuttering, so I am going to put in a new drive before it fails. I'm thinking of dropping in a 500gb.


----------



## mike4tivo

Got 6.4 on one of my three DTV Tivos. Don't see anything on the websites for Tivo or Directv talking about this finally taking place. Only way I found the update on the one Tivo was after figuring out what our home phone line was "busy" for so long.

On the one that got the upgrade, I have the "recently deleted" and "overlap protection" now showing. However, anytime I go onto Directv's website to try and schedule a recording from the web, it says that I don't have a DVR and they offer to sell me one. I think I saw a few posts from others saying that got the web scheduling to work???

Are there others that got the first two features to work but not the remote scheduling ?

Are there others out there that can do remote scheduling but that came some time after the rest of the 6.4 features were available ?

Is there anything else that I need to do to enable the remote scheduling?


----------



## schampio

whitepelican said:


> I don't think that's correct. It's regular double quotes, like so:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7" -C /dev/hde
> 
> I believe you might need that _-C_ argument depending on what version of bootpage you are using as well.


Ah. Missed the final parameter on the parameters help screen. I'd assumed it was working as subsequent calls to bootpage -p were showing the new value. Tried it but no joy. I've blown the bootstrap or kernel I guess so I'm going to try dd'ing them off another identical hdvr2, probably along with the root partition.



RandCfilm said:


> If you modified your tivoapp before upgrading to confirm everything was running OK, then start there. Reinstall original tivoapp and see if it starts up OK. If not I would replace the original vmlinux and let the system rebuild itself, there is a way to do this when the unit boots but I'm too tired to search for that now.


It was an unmodified tivoapp (stock 6.4a and 6.3e except for expanded 2x300g drives) so there's no .bak copy to recover from but at this point I can't boot anyway.

--- 
Still would appreciate some comments on the question regarding recovering saved shows by dd'ing over just partitions 10/11-14/15 onto a newly installed (say zippered) disk set. Is there somewhere in the root/var partitions that needs diddled to recognize the MFS partitions out there or is it all hidden in the first MFS part set at 10.

And any clarification on how the bios knows where to get the alternating bootstrap and kernel partitions when I'm only passing in the bootpage 'root=/dev/hdX' parameter?

Finally, has anyone heard of an LBA48 aware solution for decrypting existing show to send them off to a tivoserver. So tired of loosing shows when DTV decides to blast me away with an upgrade.


----------



## T1V0

schampio said:


> Still would appreciate some comments on the question regarding recovering saved shows by dd'ing over just partitions 10/11-14/15 onto a newly installed (say zippered) disk set. Is there somewhere in the root/var partitions that needs diddled to recognize the MFS partitions out there or is it all hidden in the first MFS part set at 10.


All video data is contained in MFS. You probably could dd it over to a new disk and get away with it. As long as the partition sizes were the same on each box it should work, otherwise I think you'd probably need to much around with the partition table a bit. Since your shows are encrypted however, they will not be playable in any tivo other than the original.


> And any clarification on how the bios knows where to get the alternating bootstrap and kernel partitions when I'm only passing in the bootpage 'root=/dev/hdX' parameter?


The -b argument to bootpage will show your current kernel partition and -B can be used to change it. I wouldn't recommend trying to change it on an unhacked box unless you really know what you're doing, since the initrd is different for differing software versions. If you boot 6.4a with a virgin 6.3f kernel, every file that differs between the 2 versions will be nuked upon booting up.


> Finally, has anyone heard of an LBA48 aware solution for decrypting existing show to send them off to a tivoserver. So tired of loosing shows when DTV decides to blast me away with an upgrade.


There's been a way for a few years now. Search for S2_unscramble on DDB. It's fairly involved, but not terribly difficult.


----------



## DevilDogs

Woke up Tuesday morning to find that my HDVR2 had rebooted. I checked for the new version and found 6.4a. "Sweet!" I thought. However, my excitement is waning. Wednesday morning, I woke up to a lockup. Thursday night, in the middle of watching a program, it locks up yet again. Did the QA team responsible for the DirecTV DVR test this version of the Tivo software?


----------



## EricStratton

Earlier this week I came home from a business trip to find that 6.4a had been installed on my Philips Series2 (DSR7000) DirecTiVo. I've noticed is that the picture is now too big for my screen. All tickers (like those at the bottom of ESPN, the Today Show, etc) are now almost totally off the bottom of my screen.

I already verified that the TiVo's Video -> TV Aspect Ratio is set correctly.

Am I SOL b/c my TV is an older CRT that doesn't have the ability to manipulate the size or location of the picture?


----------



## durst

DevilDogs said:


> Woke up Tuesday morning to find that my HDVR2 had rebooted. I checked for the new version and found 6.4a. "Sweet!" I thought. However, my excitement is waning. Wednesday morning, I woke up to a lockup. Thursday night, in the middle of watching a program, it locks up yet again. Did the QA team responsible for the DirecTV DVR test this version of the Tivo software?


I had the same thing with my two HDVR2's did the same thing. Would reboot several times after having 6.4a for a few days. It has been fine now for the last day or so. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## adgreb

Has anyone gotten the update with an RCA DTivo yet?
I think I might be stuck on 6.2. I had to replace the hard drive that died in February (which had 6.3e) with a new drive from weaknees in April. It came shipped with 6.2. It never upgraded to 6.3f. Now that 6.4a is out, I'm starting to wonder if it will ever upgrade. I wouldn't mind so much if it wasn't for the fact that 6.2 doesn't have the DST fix in it. Been doing daily calls, but it doesn't seem to download anything.
I also notice that the Service Data Download occurs every night, but the times for last attempt, completed are always the same, like the call in took less than a minute.
Anyone know of anything I can try?


----------



## rbtravis

Yes on 1 of 6 RCA's, and it is a nice update.


----------



## adgreb

When did you get the update?
Did you have problems with updating after installing larger drives?


----------



## Cudahy

Got the update Yesterday. While I may never use the deleted programs I can now delete a program with just one button push(use to take 2). I figure this will save me about 30 button pushes a week.


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> since MRV is GONE from software after 6.2a, I'm staying where I am.


Seriously considering heading back to cable to get the full updated tivo features.


----------



## rbtravis

bengalfreak said:


> Seriously considering heading back to cable to get the full updated tivo features.


If you think cable is better you are one of the few. Guess you will be changing forums. We will miss you.


----------



## bowhunter149

Mine now is 6.4A and it keeps jumping to the directv central menu. It's like someone is pushing the button or the button is jamed. I can take the batteries out of the remote and it keeps doing it...Any Help?..anyone


----------



## EricStratton

EricStratton said:


> Earlier this week I came home from a business trip to find that 6.4a had been installed on my Philips Series2 (DSR7000) DirecTiVo. I've noticed is that the picture is now too big for my screen. All tickers (like those at the bottom of ESPN, the Today Show, etc) are now almost totally off the bottom of my screen.
> 
> I already verified that the TiVo's Video -> TV Aspect Ratio is set correctly.
> 
> Am I SOL b/c my TV is an older CRT that doesn't have the ability to manipulate the size or location of the picture?


Never mind. I'm an idiot. My mom who was dog sitting while I was gone found some buttons on the TV remote I never knew existed. Not a problem w/ 6.4a.


----------



## dtremain

EricStratton said:


> Never mind. I'm an idiot. My mom who was dog sitting while I was gone found some buttons on the TV remote I never knew existed. Not a problem w/ 6.4a.


I've had similar situations with babysitters in the past.


----------



## tivoupgrade

bengalfreak said:


> Seriously considering heading back to cable to get the full updated tivo features.


Definitely something to consider. I recently dropped DIRECTV in my home because I wanted HD and did not want to use their HD DVR. Instead, I moved from an HR10-250 to a Series3 and changed providers from DIRECTV to RCN. The transition was actually very smooth, we are no longer getting artifacting or audio dropouts and of course, we are enjoying the benefits of the latest TiVo features. The difference between today's TiVo boxes and the features offered on systems like the HR10-250 are astounding.

You may want to see this thread I started awhile back when researching things prior to making my decision:

Comcast et al vs DIRECTV: Who has made the switch and is happier?

Lou

[edit]
PS As an aside, I had a real problem with DIRECTV regarding this situation. I called them in October and asked them if I could 'try' an HD DVR without renewing my contract, because I was uncertain whether I'd ultimately go to cable. They told me that they would upgrade my dish, send me an HD DVR and would put it on my account as owned, not leased, so that I would not have to renew my contract. This was all done with customer retention and I expected I was able to get a deal like this because I have been a customer for eleven years.

Well, to my surprise, when I cancelled my service a little over a month ago, they told me that my contract was not set to expire until October 2009 and that I needed to return the unit (which I am happy to do, even though they told me it was mine). I don't want to accuse anyone of deliberately lying, but after over 60 exasperating minutes on the phone with DIRECTV, and no resolution to the matter, I definitely do not feel guilty having left DIRECTV for cable.

Lj


----------



## vman

Does everyone still have deleted programs folder? We had it over the weekend, and now it's gone. It also has re-started asking us if we're sure we wanted to delete (which it had stopped doing over the weekend). Weird.


----------



## gshumaker

vman said:


> Does everyone still have deleted programs folder? We had it over the weekend, and now it's gone. It also has re-started asking us if we're sure we wanted to delete (which it had stopped doing over the weekend). Weird.


Still got it here on 3 of 3 boxes!!


----------



## hiker

vman said:


> Does everyone still have deleted programs folder? We had it over the weekend, and now it's gone. It also has re-started asking us if we're sure we wanted to delete (which it had stopped doing over the weekend). Weird.


Try deleting a program and see if it shows up. Maybe if the deleted folder is empty then it doesn't show up.


----------



## schampio

vman said:


> Does everyone still have deleted programs folder? We had it over the weekend, and now it's gone. It also has re-started asking us if we're sure we wanted to delete (which it had stopped doing over the weekend). Weird.


Sounds like it crashed and reverted to 6.3e on the old partition. Check your system information. Mine did this but then went into a reboot loop. You're lucky yours didn't.


----------



## Budget_HT

hiker said:


> Try deleting a program and see if it shows up. Maybe if the deleted folder is empty then it doesn't show up.


I have had an empty deleted folder at times. The folder is still there for me.


----------



## vman

Checked again last night. System Information says 6.4a, but there is no deleted items folder. It's so weird - we saw it over the weekend, and now nothing! We definitely have deleted some items recently.


----------



## ejg25

mike4tivo said:


> On the one that got the upgrade, I have the "recently deleted" and "overlap protection" now showing. However, anytime I go onto Directv's website to try and schedule a recording from the web, it says that I don't have a DVR and they offer to sell me one. I think I saw a few posts from others saying that got the web scheduling to work???
> 
> Are there others that got the first two features to work but not the remote scheduling ?
> 
> Are there others out there that can do remote scheduling but that came some time after the rest of the 6.4 features were available ?
> 
> Is there anything else that I need to do to enable the remote scheduling?


This is my situation as well. I read the thread, the information on this seems to differ. Some have it, some say it will be rolled out on July 31, some say that date's probably imaginary.

Does anyone know what the status of this is? Is there anything we can do to activate the remote scheduling?


----------



## adgreb

Finally received 6.4a on Friday night on my RCA DVR40.
No problems so far, delete items folder is present (with about 40 items), and the overall system seems a bit faster (menu navigating, channel surfing, etc).
Have not looked into remote scheduling yet.


----------



## dtremain

adgreb said:


> Have not looked into remote scheduling yet.


I don't think that it's up and running for TiVos yet. The only people that have posted using it here have Directv branded units, as far as I can see.


----------



## macizcool

I haven't heard anyone say they have had stability problems. I am tempted to allow this to download, as I am still on 6.1 and the UI is sluggish. If things don't go well, I could always pull the drive out of another R10 I have that has 6.1 on its drive.

Can anyone comment on the stability thus far?


----------



## Barryrod

One thing I don't like about the 6.4a is no confirmation when deleting a program. If you hit delete by accident...it is gone.


----------



## dtremain

macizcool said:


> I haven't heard anyone say they have had stability problems. I am tempted to allow this to download, as I am still on 6.1 and the UI is sluggish. If things don't go well, I could always pull the drive out of another R10 I have that has 6.1 on its drive.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the stability thus far?


No problems so far on an R-10 that's had it for a couple of weeks and a Samsung S4120R that got it last week. The Samsung had never upgraded to 6.3f (a problem with Samsungs for some reason), and would crash during rain fades. The heavy thunderstorms of the other night seem to have proven 6.4a to be a lot more stable.


----------



## dtremain

Barryrod said:


> One thing I don't like about the 6.4a is no confirmation when deleting a program. If you hit delete by accident...it is gone.


No. It's in the "recently deleted" folder that is now at the bottom of the list. That's better than just one second chance.


----------



## DevilDogs

macizcool said:


> I haven't heard anyone say they have had stability problems. I am tempted to allow this to download, as I am still on 6.1 and the UI is sluggish. If things don't go well, I could always pull the drive out of another R10 I have that has 6.1 on its drive.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the stability thus far?


I've had 3 lockups since I received the update on June 3rd. I also had it reboot once while booting from the last lockup. I have an HDVR2, so the lockups may not happen for your R10. I didn't have the problems others had with 6.3e, so maybe it's my time to have lockups and reboots.


----------



## Tim32672

ejg25 said:


> This is my situation as well. I read the thread, the information on this seems to differ. Some have it, some say it will be rolled out on July 31, some say that date's probably imaginary.
> 
> Does anyone know what the status of this is? Is there anything we can do to activate the remote scheduling?


Only the shadow knows...lol I hope it is sooner than the July date I was quoted though...


----------



## stevel

Remote Scheduling works on my HR10-250.


----------



## curbside

dtremain said:


> I don't think that it's up and running for TiVos yet. The only people that have posted using it here have Directv branded units, as far as I can see.


Remote booking works great on my HR10-250. I'm just updating my R10 so I'll check that out later.


----------



## dcstager

It's still not working on my Hughes SD-DVR80. At the DVR Scheduler page, it lists what models DVR scheduler will work with. It's still listed as beta, so hopefully more models to come.


----------



## tigercat74

i know I posted this in some other threads, but all three of my DVRs running 6.4a rebooted during a storm the other day.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Both of my Samsungs 4040 and Hughes SD-DVR80 have 6.4a but I can't online schedule yet.


----------



## Tim32672

dcstager said:


> It's still not working on my Hughes SD-DVR80. At the DVR Scheduler page, it lists what models DVR scheduler will work with. It's still listed as beta, so hopefully more models to come.


Where do you see the list?


----------



## dcstager

Tim32672 said:


> Where do you see the list?


At the DirectTV DVR scheduler page. The top page. At the top of the page you see "DVR Scheduler Beta" and below that they tell you which models can be used. It couldn't be more obvious.

It says: "DVR SCHEDULER works with the DIRECTV Plus® DVR receivers (R15, R16-300), the DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR receivers (HR20) and our latest model - HR21. You can send a record request to a specific DVR in your home and even prioritize the recording. If you don't have a DVR receiver yet, you can easily upgrade today."

The HR10-250 works too as several users have reported even though it's not listed.


----------



## dcstager

tigercat74 said:


> i know I posted this in some other threads, but all three of my DVRs running 6.4a rebooted during a storm the other day.


You probably had a power surge, spike, or flash outage. Get yourself an uninterruptable power supply.


----------



## tigercat74

dcstager said:


> You probably had a power surge, spike, or flash outage. Get yourself an uninterruptable power supply.


They are all on UPS. The only time mine have rebooted have been during bad weather, that includes when they were on 6.3e.


----------



## MartyList

macizcool said:


> I haven't heard anyone say they have had stability problems. I am tempted to allow this to download, as I am still on 6.1 and the UI is sluggish. If things don't go well, I could always pull the drive out of another R10 I have that has 6.1 on its drive.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the stability thus far?


My HDVR2 got 6.4a the first week it was available, and it's rebooted twice that I know of. I can make it reboot by just going outside and standing in front of the dish (it's mounted low to the ground). It locked up a couple times with 6.3f, but not often. It locked up and rebooted all the time with 6.3e.

I've also seen some small problems with 6.4a, like one movie wouldn't delete, it didn't give an error it just wouldn't disappear from the list. Only once though, and the next day it was gone. Also if I have 9 programs in the recently deleted folder, I can't see the 9th item. The screen changes like I have no deleted items, and I have to exit that folder and go back in to see the other 8 again. If I want to see the last item, I either have to permanently delete something so I only have 8, or go out and delete another program so I have 10.

Overall it's good, and I'm very happy that DirecTV is continuing development for the TiVo units and not letting them die a slow death. :up:


----------



## macizcool

MartyList said:


> My HDVR2 got 6.4a the first week it was available, and it's rebooted twice that I know of. I can make it reboot by just going outside and standing in front of the dish (it's mounted low to the ground). It locked up a couple times with 6.3f, but not often. It locked up and rebooted all the time with 6.3e.
> 
> I've also seen some small problems with 6.4a, like one movie wouldn't delete, it didn't give an error it just wouldn't disappear from the list. Only once though, and the next day it was gone. Also if I have 9 programs in the recently deleted folder, I can't see the 9th item. The screen changes like I have no deleted items, and I have to exit that folder and go back in to see the other 8 again. If I want to see the last item, I either have to permanently delete something so I only have 8, or go out and delete another program so I have 10.
> 
> Overall it's good, and I'm very happy that DirecTV is continuing development for the TiVo units and not letting them die a slow death. :up:


Wow, now I am very torn. I really want the update, but not if it's going to cause problems. This issue with reboots when the satellite loses signal especially concerns me because my setup is not ideal. It's a very makeshift setup and was recently messed up by some hoodlums, so it loses signal a lot now. And with the location of the dish, the highest signal I have been able to get is 70, so rain makes it lose signal easily.


----------



## litzdog911

macizcool said:


> Wow, now I am very torn. I really want the update, but not if it's going to cause problems. This issue with reboots when the satellite loses signal especially concerns me because my setup is not ideal. It's a very makeshift setup and was recently messed up by some hoodlums, so it loses signal a lot now. And with the location of the dish, the highest signal I have been able to get is 70, so rain makes it lose signal easily.


It's certainly your call. But I haven't seen any other posts about reboots due to signal loss problems. Overall I'm quite impressed with v6.4a.


----------



## grecorj

Someone had asked about how suggestions/deleted items play together....

I deleted about 100 shows from my DTiVo shortly after getting 6.4, so my Deleted Items folder grew pretty quickly (it also reclaimed about 29 programs that had recently been deleted before the 6.4 upgrade). I have suggestions ON. Within a few days my Deleted Items folder was pretty much empty. So if you have suggestions ON, the Deleted Items folder is really just a "whoops, didn't mean to delete that" folder. Suggestions will reclaim the space quickly for itself. If you don't have Suggestions OFF, then your Deleted Items folder won't empty as quickly. 

Still I like the ability to delete things with 1 button push.

Looking forward to remote scheduling, whenever that happens.


----------



## macizcool

litzdog911 said:


> It's certainly your call. But I haven't seen any other posts about reboots due to signal loss problems. Overall I'm quite impressed with v6.4a.


Well, there are a few other people who reported the same as you directly above my post, so that's why it's intimidating to me. However, like I mentioned before, I do have another R10 with 6.1 on the drive.....


----------



## ejg25

I had regular rebooting problems the whole time I had the software version prior to this -- it started just after the last update, and hopefully the 6.4 version will put an end to it. So far so good, though it's only been a few days.

It's almost impossible for any new version to be more unstable than that last one.


----------



## macizcool

Well that was a brilliant idea.

I brought it with me to my parent's house, and after the update, it now freezes immediately after it's done booting and goes to live tv. 

I think I have it figured out. It's setup for 2 inputs and I only have it connected to one, so it's in the living room right now connected to 2 inputs, and seems to be fine. Let's hope. This better not become a regular thing. Or maybe this is that issue that you guys were talking about when losing a signal :-\


----------



## ejg25

Ooh, remote scheduling started working today. I just went to the DirecTV site and it allowed me to schedule two recordings. Now we'll see whether they record. How far in advance do you need to schedule for it to work?

Thanks to the poster in another thread for the heads up.


----------



## dtremain

ejg25 said:


> How far in advance do you need to schedule for it to work?


Worked for me within about a half hour. I did it just for a test.


----------



## ejg25

I went and looked at their FAQ, and they said the data is transmitted via the satellite (I'd thought maybe it was going on the nightly phone call), so it's near instantaneous. You can even ask to record a show that's in progress.

That makes this feature darn near miraculous.


----------



## Rhughes

ejg25 said:


> I went and looked at their FAQ, and they said the data is transmitted via the satellite (I'd thought maybe it was going on the nightly phone call), so it's near instantaneous. You can even ask to record a show that's in progress.
> 
> That makes this feature darn near miraculous.


I couldn't find anything about it in the FAQ's. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## ejg25

It's here:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=P4400098

I got home, and the recordings (one for today, one for tomorrow) didn't make it to the receiver. Bummer. Maybe they're still working the kinks out?


----------



## mike4tivo

Remote Scheduler headed in the right direction ?
I had all other features of the update for several weeks. But everytime I went online to schedule a program it said I didn't have a receiver that would work for that feature.
Tonight for the first time, I saw that this was corrected on the website. When selecting the record option from the web, the drop down lists shows all three of my DTV Tivos including their locations.
However, in trying to send test recordings to all three receivers, nothing has recorded yet ??? Note web site says the request is sent to the dish, not the phone line. Also says it should be sent pretty much immediately. One request was for a show that started more than two hours later and it still did not record ? Anybody else know of a delay between when the option is available on the web vs. when it actually works ?


----------



## sliderbob

How do I force my Dtivo to take the updated software 6.4a? I have version 6.2-01-2-381 and haven't been able to update it. I have it connected to my lan-don't have a landline telephone for it.


----------



## mike4tivo

ok .. forget my last post. 

Remote Scheduling is working. I just had a mixup of where the tivos were in my house compared to where the DTV website thought they were. I had one issue in trying to record a movie on the Disney channel for the kids with a msg on the Tivo saying that the program couldn't be scheduled because it was not found on the schedule.

Five other tests mixed between 3 Tivos all took.

The request for the recording on the web to the program appearing in the "to do" list of the Tivo was pretty much immediate.

With the exception of not recording the Disney channel movie, everything else is working. Thanks Tivo. Thanks DTV.


----------



## tenersen

Just for the record, 6.4a was delivered to my HR10-250 last evening. It's been rebooting constantly, telling me to insert my access card, and freezing on the audio. 

After contacting DirecTV, their response was get a new receiver. 

AT&T uverse is available in my neighborhood. Really thinking about making the switch now.


----------



## macizcool

tenersen said:


> Just for the record, 6.4a was delivered to my HR10-250 last evening. It's been rebooting constantly, telling me to insert my access card, and freezing on the audio.
> 
> After contacting DirecTV, their response was get a new receiver.
> 
> AT&T uverse is available in my neighborhood. Really thinking about making the switch now.


 Have fun with them!!


----------



## litzdog911

sliderbob said:


> How do I force my Dtivo to take the updated software 6.4a? I have version 6.2-01-2-381 and haven't been able to update it. I have it connected to my lan-don't have a landline telephone for it.


You need to find a way for your Tivo to make a phone call. Take it to work, or a friend/neighbor's house and let it make its "daily call" from there. You don't need a satellite connection to make that call.


----------



## ejg25

Well, it's working for me now. Who knows why those earlier two recordings didn't get scheduled. It did take me a bit to figure out that the DVR scheduler was defaulting to show me the wrong time zone, so that could have affected things.

Timed it by recording a show in progress: Fifteen seconds from when I hit the Schedule button to when the red recording light went on. So cool.


----------



## macizcool

So does anyone else think 6.4 is snail-slow? Man, and I thought it was slow on 6.1! Any ideas on getting this TiVo to run faster??


----------



## disco

If you have an...um..."altered" DirecTivo, how do you get 6.4a to install?? I thought it was specifically told (when Zippered) to NOT accept software upgrades...


----------



## dtremain

macizcool said:


> So does anyone else think 6.4 is snail-slow? Man, and I thought it was slow on 6.1! Any ideas on getting this TiVo to run faster??


Upgrades are always slow at first. It should be up to good speed in a day or so. I'm now finding 6.4a to be fastger than 6.3e was.


----------



## litzdog911

macizcool said:


> So does anyone else think 6.4 is snail-slow? Man, and I thought it was slow on 6.1! Any ideas on getting this TiVo to run faster??


Actually both my R10 and HR10-250 seem faster with 6.4a than they did with 6.3f.


----------



## stevel

disco said:


> If you have an...um..."altered" DirecTivo, how do you get 6.4a to install?? I thought it was specifically told (when Zippered) to NOT accept software upgrades...


If you did your "alterations" manually, there's a straightforward (though manual and multi-step) process to apply the update and preserve the alterations. I've done this about five times over the past year or two. If you used a script you don't understand, then I suppose you have to find out how to re-enable updates, let it do it, then re-apply the script or else you'll lose the alterations.

Probably best to ask in the Underground section where such scripts are discussed.


----------



## Rainy Dave

litzdog911 said:


> Actually both my R10 and HR10-250 seem faster with 6.4a than they did with 6.3f.


I have to agree. my R10 and DVR40 seem faster with 6.4a. The R10 was a dog with 6.3f.


----------



## TCS-DTiVo

Can someone confirm that the 30 sec skip (S-P-S-3-0-S) is still working with 6.4a?

Also, I assume the Description Preview in Now Playing (Thumbs up-Thumbs down-Thumbs up-7-8) that went away with 6.3f, is still not working with 6.4a?

Those are the only codes that I used and liked.


----------



## T1V0

TCS-DTiVo said:


> Can someone confirm that the 30 sec skip (S-P-S-3-0-S) is still working with 6.4a?


works.


> Also, I assume the Description Preview in Now Playing (Thumbs up-Thumbs down-Thumbs up-7-8) that went away with 6.3f, is still not working with 6.4a?


doesn't.


----------



## balboa dave

Gotta love beta. I'm sure this won't last long, but you can now record the music channels using remote scheduling. However, on my unhacked R10, any use of the transport keys (FF, etc.) while the music is playing could cause a lock-up, and if you're lucky, a reset too. You won't get any of the who's playing stuff either. Use at your own risk.


----------



## macizcool

dtremain said:


> Upgrades are always slow at first. It should be up to good speed in a day or so. I'm now finding 6.4a to be fastger than 6.3e was.


OK, I'll give it a couple more days to make a final judgement. It has been unplugged a lot since I got the upgrade, so now it is back at home and can have some time to get settled into 6.4.....


----------



## DevilDogs

Just FYI, when I turned on my TV this morning, I had a message saying remote scheduling was now available. My DirecTivo is an HDVR2. Of course, the message is a little late, I had already tried remote scheduling on Monday. I set something to record 5 hours into the future, and it recorded no problem. Of course, I got an e-mail and a Tivo message saying it was remote scheduled. I guess they want to make sure you know that a show was remote scheduled.


----------



## stevel

The email is just letting you know that the request was received by DirecTV. The message on the TiVo confirms that the request was granted. The DirecTV DVRs don't do the message, though I suppose one can look in the To Do list.

There is no feedback mechanism to let DirecTV know that the box saw the request.


----------



## DevilDogs

Is anyone having problems with the deleted items folder? Initially I had a problem where when paging through the list, it kept repeating some entries. I figured it was a glitch because some of the deleted items were deleted before I got the update. This morning, I had 10 entries in my deleted items folder, but when I tried to arrow down past the first 8, or page down to the rest, I got a message saying something like "this folder is reserved for items that are deleted" (something to that effect). I think it was the message that would be displayed if you don't have anything in your deleted items folder. In any case, I could never get to the final 2 deleted items.

Also, anyone know the order deleted items get permanently deleted? I thought it was the order they were deleted, but it looks like it might be in the order they were recorded.


----------



## unclemoosh

I understand that on HDVR2's the slices go straight to MFS and therefore, you cannot get them and use them on other machines. I received the slices on some of my machines, but not on the one I want to use as the "test" machine for implementing the upgrade.

My question, has there been any progress/changes made on being able to get the slices from MFS?


----------



## CrashHD

unclemoosh said:


> My question, has there been any progress/changes made on being able to get the slices from MFS?


No. When the rollout is completed, and the slices are sent out via daily call, then it will be possible to obtain the key necessary to decrypt the swsystem slices. It is likely to be a while yet.


----------



## justme

Been reading this thread. I presently have 6.2-01-2-151, Hughes HDVR2, hacked. So to upgrade to 6.4a, I see I have the following updates:
#echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
6.2-01-2-151
6.2a-01-2-301
6.2a-01-2-321
6.3e-01-2-101
6.3e-01-2-121
6.3e-01-2-381
6.4a-01-2-151

Do I need to use the slicer on all the updates? Or can I just go and grab the 6.4a update? As long as I'm doing updates I'd also like to fix the DST time change.
Thanks.


----------



## stevel

You need only the latest update.


----------



## justme

stevel said:


> You need only the latest update.


Thanks, upgrade went fine, superpatch applied. Now I just need to play with networking since I was using DHCP which is no longer working.


----------



## crvboy

Has anyone else seen this? I watched a recorded program last night and when I got to the end I hit the "List" button to return to the NPL and per usual, I got the "Delete Recording?" message. But this time, instead of just "Delete Recording" and "Don't Delete", I also had a gray box below "Don't Delete" with a yellow star and an note telling me that Get Smart was back.

Obviously something new (and annoying) with 6.4a.

Oh yeah, and on my R10 - it's slower than molasses in winter...


----------



## MartyList

DevilDogs said:


> Is anyone having problems with the deleted items folder? Initially I had a problem where when paging through the list, it kept repeating some entries. I figured it was a glitch because some of the deleted items were deleted before I got the update. This morning, I had 10 entries in my deleted items folder, but when I tried to arrow down past the first 8, or page down to the rest, I got a message saying something like "this folder is reserved for items that are deleted" (something to that effect). I think it was the message that would be displayed if you don't have anything in your deleted items folder. In any case, I could never get to the final 2 deleted items.


This sounds similar to the problem I posted in this thread on 6/17:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6390850#post6390850


----------



## Rainy Dave

crvboy said:


> Has anyone else seen this? I watched a recorded program last night and when I got to the end I hit the "List" button to return to the NPL and per usual, I got the "Delete Recording?" message. But this time, instead of just "Delete Recording" and "Don't Delete", I also had a gray box below "Don't Delete" with a yellow star and an note telling me that Get Smart was back.
> 
> Obviously something new (and annoying) with 6.4a.
> 
> Oh yeah, and on my R10 - it's slower than molasses in winter...


I saw that last night. Just ignored it.


----------



## dtremain

crvboy said:


> Has anyone else seen this? I watched a recorded program last night and when I got to the end I hit the "List" button to return to the NPL and per usual, I got the "Delete Recording?" message. But this time, instead of just "Delete Recording" and "Don't Delete", I also had a gray box below "Don't Delete" with a yellow star and an note telling me that Get Smart was back.
> 
> Obviously something new (and annoying) with 6.4a.


Beats being force fed ads during scanning as was feared some months ago here.

Sounds pretty easy to ignore. I think I'll do just that.



crvboy said:


> Oh yeah, and on my R10 - it's slower than molasses in winter...


My R10 is running just fine with it.


----------



## macizcool

crvboy said:


> [. . .] Oh yeah, and on my R10 - it's slower than molasses in winter...


Same here. It's ridiculous, not that 6.1 was much faster, but I never thought it could get any slower. No disrespect to dtremain, but the UI is really slow on this system. If you ever use any other DVR on the planet, including DirecTV DVRs, you know that this is not "just fine."


----------



## dtremain

macizcool said:


> Same here. It's ridiculous, not that 6.1 was much faster, but I never thought it could get any slower. No disrespect to dtremain, but the UI is really slow on this system. If you ever use any other DVR on the planet, including DirecTV DVRs, you know that this is not "just fine."


I've never used a non-TiVo DVR outside of briefly seeing them in friends' houses, but I have had Directv TiVo-based units for over three years now, through all of the software updates (a Samsung S4120R and my R-10), and 6.4a has not caused a slow-down in either one.

And, when I do see friends' non-TiVo cable DVR's in action, I am always struck by how awkward the UI is compared to the TiVo system. But, I guess it's just a matter of what I'm used to.

No disrespect taken. But, as is so often the case with such issues, we are obviously having different experiences.


----------



## Rhughes

dtremain said:


> I've never used a non-TiVo DVR outside of briefly seeing them in friends' houses, but I have had Directv TiVo-based units for over three years now, through all of the software updates (a Samsung S4120R and my R-10), and 6.4a has not caused a slow-down in either one.
> 
> And, when I do see friends' non-TiVo cable DVR's in action, I am always struck by how awkward the UI is compared to the TiVo system. But, I guess it's just a matter of what I'm used to.
> 
> No disrespect taken. But, as is so often the case with such issues, we are obviously having different experiences.


I'm wondering if you have compared the R-10 to other Series 2 DirecTivos? My R-10 has always been slower than molasses, and still is through lots of software upgrades. About three years ago I replaced the R-10 with a Philips DSR708. The difference is like day and night. The menus on the DSR708 (I have two of them) are at least 3 times faster than the R-10. I still have the R-10 in operation, but it is relegated to backup service now. I really don't like it. BTW, all three of our DirecTivo's have been upgraded with the same 300GB drive.


----------



## macizcool

dtremain said:


> I've never used a non-TiVo DVR outside of briefly seeing them in friends' houses, but I have had Directv TiVo-based units for over three years now, through all of the software updates (a Samsung S4120R and my R-10), and 6.4a has not caused a slow-down in either one.
> 
> And, when I do see friends' non-TiVo cable DVR's in action, I am always struck by how awkward the UI is compared to the TiVo system. But, I guess it's just a matter of what I'm used to.
> 
> No disrespect taken. But, as is so often the case with such issues, we are obviously having different experiences.


OK, now I understand why we have a difference in opinion. If you have never used a different DVR interface, then you would not notice how incredibly slow the R10 is. On other DVRs, pressing a button immediately takes you to the next page. Have you ever noticed when you page through the guide and it takes a moment to load? Not so with other DVRs. It's instantaneous.

If I were you, don't ever use another DVR or you'll start to notice how slow your R10 is and it will drive you bananas.


----------



## DevilDogs

MartyList said:


> This sounds similar to the problem I posted in this thread on 6/17:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6390850#post6390850


Sorry, I guess I read over the part where you said you couldn't get to anything past the first page.  I'm pretty sure my deleted items was at 10 at the time, so it doesn't look like the magic number is 9. However, it could have been the same amount of time, even though the number of deleted items didn't match yours.

I am having other issues with the deleted items. I've noticed that when shutting down for the night, I'll have a number of deleted items (let's say 15, I saw that once). The next morning, I'll have 1 less, yet nothing new appears in the NPL. It makes me wonder if the DVR Showcase that gets recorded somehow affects the deleted items.


----------



## MATT1981M

TCS-DTiVo said:


> Can someone confirm that the 30 sec skip (S-P-S-3-0-S) is still working with 6.4a?
> 
> Also, I assume the Description Preview in Now Playing (Thumbs up-Thumbs down-Thumbs up-7-8) that went away with 6.3f, is still not working with 6.4a?
> 
> Those are the only codes that I used and liked.


it has been a while since i have been on the forums.., and i noticed your question...all i have to say is what is the description preview????

i still have 6.2a and i will never get rid of it... twp and mrv are all i need for enahancements...


----------



## stevel

The "description preview" shows you the 2-3 line program information summary in Now Playing. That was a test feature that got removed in 6.3 - when TiVoPony told us about it he said at the time that it was temporary.


----------



## MATT1981M

thank you for responding so quickly... i will have to check this out tonight...


----------



## farleyruskz

I'm having trouble getting USB to work after upgrading to 6.4a. The stock 6.4a drivers are of course not working, and I'm having trouble finding a set of drivers that will.

I'm using an FA120 (was working under 6.2a with the stock drivers). I read some posts on DDB that show others having success with that adapter by using the stock usbnet.o from 6.3f...but since I went straight from 6.2a to 6.4a I don't have a copy of that.

I tried the stock usbnet.o from 6.2a, but that didn't work. Was hoping someone could post or send me a copy of the drivers they used to get an FA120 working under 6.4a?


----------



## T1V0

grab the backport drivers from ddb.


----------



## farleyruskz

T1V0 said:


> grab the backport drivers from ddb.


That did the trick; thanks!


----------



## bengalfreak

farleyruskz said:


> I'm having trouble getting USB to work after upgrading to 6.4a. The stock 6.4a drivers are of course not working, and I'm having trouble finding a set of drivers that will.
> 
> I'm using an FA120 (was working under 6.2a with the stock drivers). I read some posts on DDB that show others having success with that adapter by using the stock usbnet.o from 6.3f...but since I went straight from 6.2a to 6.4a I don't have a copy of that.
> 
> I tried the stock usbnet.o from 6.2a, but that didn't work. Was hoping someone could post or send me a copy of the drivers they used to get an FA120 working under 6.4a?


I would say this question should be asked in the Underground forum.


----------



## unclemoosh

I still have two HDVR2's that didn't get them. Seven of them, one of which is unsubbed, got them starting on 5/17/08.

Any ideas? Lou, do you have them yet?


----------



## kpollari

unclemoosh said:


> I still have two HDVR2's that didn't get them. Seven of them, one of which is unsubbed, got them starting on 5/17/08.
> 
> Any ideas? Lou, do you have them yet?


I just got mine in the past week or so on my HR-250. I was beginning to wonder if they were going to show up.


----------



## DeereWright

I have received the update to my HR10-250, but was wondering if anyone has received the update on a DSR704. I just started it dialing out last week, but haven't received the update yet. Am I too late??? If so, does anyone have the slices or a DSR704 6.4a image?

Thanks


----------



## marrone

Still no 6.4a here 

-Mike


----------



## tivosgreat

Hi,
Does anyone know if the 6.4 update is still being sent out by DTV. I have a PhillipsDSR 708 that crashed on me. I still had the tivo.bak from 4-5 years ago and put it on a new harddrive and everything is working except I noticed the software version is 3.1 and I don't have folders, etc. that I guess came with the updates. Thanks for any info.


----------



## jmuscat2

I just got the update to 6.4a and unfortunatley for me my networking is no longer available. I use Vonage for phone service so I need the networking to make the necessary connections. I had 6.2a working flawlessly before the upgrade. Apparently when the upgrade was applied it erased any alterations that had been appplied. Is it possible to get them back? I have no problem removing the drive the dtivo if necessary but I'm unclear as to how to get the necessary info installed. Any help would be most appreciated.

P.S. I have burning through Google looking for any info I could find without much luck.


----------



## stevel

Simply repeat what you did to enable the hacks for 6.2a. However, you do not need a phone connection at all.


----------



## marrone

jmuscat2 said:


> I just got the update to 6.4a


Did you just finally make a call (which triggered the download) or how did you just obtain it?

-Mike


----------



## jmuscat2

I'm not sure when it made the call. It has been hooked up to make the call through the network for a few month's. Possibly had the slices for a while but was just rebooted due to a power outage? Not real sure. I just upgaded to 6.2a a couple of month's ago. I had been running 4.0 (I think it was) for a couple of years. I do like what I've seen so far from 6.4 though. I'll pull the drive again and see what I can figure out.


----------



## Endless

I also had been waiting for a few months, and just this week my box finally got the update. I didn't do anything special (tried forced calls before), guess a regular call finally picked it up.


----------



## marrone

Ok, I can believe that.

Because...ta-da...I finally got 6.4a myself! I'm assuming it was at 2am on November 13.

I noticed it when my 30sec advance had to be reinstated, by hitting the end of the show I was recording...and got the "delete?" menu with an ad on it. Prowled around and verified I got the upgrade.

Interestingly:
The unit did NOT make a nightly call for the past week. I'm 100&#37; sure because I have to string the phone cord clear across the house, and it's been at least a week since I did that. I also never saw a pending restart anywhere (and I've been looking). What actually triggered the reboot I have no clue.
The daily calls I've been making for the past few months, about every 2 weeks, were not very long in length at all. Unless it really did download it in very small slices, I question if this was the case. Maybe it was, I dunno.
Perhaps it is back in stream. That seems more likely. But something triggered the reboot, and it wasn't the phone call (since it obviously didn't happen, unless my cat hooked up the phone cord). Maybe it pushed it in a way to not need the phone line?

Here's even stranger: I have programs in the "deleted" folder going back all the way to SEPTEMBER! And this is including a few football games, too. So 6.2a was keeping track of deleted recordings for some reason.

I also noticed 3 less total hours. It now reads a max of 233 hours, down from 236 (gotta update my sig). Unless it was only a change in the estimation calculation, and really didn't take up 3GB extra on my drive. Being a 250GBer, I don't mind, but I'd be ticked if I only had a 40GB drive in there and lost 3 hours of recording space (almost 10%).

This whole upgrade is odd. Very odd. But glad to have it. Now I don't have to worry about my wife deleting shows I haven't watched yet.

-Mike


----------



## dtremain

marrone said:


> I have programs in the "deleted" folder going back all the way to SEPTEMBER! And this is including a few football games, too. So 6.2a was keeping track of deleted recordings for some reason.


Just like any computer hard drive, the files don't really get erased just because you direct that they be deleted. They only get truly erased when the disk is out of room and needs it to record something new. So, the old programs were always there. What 6.4a does that is different is to provide a means of selecting them. That's why it brought up programs back to September.



marrone said:


> I also noticed 3 less total hours. It now reads a max of 233 hours, down from 236 (gotta update my sig). Unless it was only a change in the estimation calculation, and really didn't take up 3GB extra on my drive. Being a 250GBer, I don't mind, but I'd be ticked if I only had a 40GB drive in there and lost 3 hours of recording space (almost 10%).


It's just a change in the estimation. If you had programs you didn't know about backed up to September, an hour more or less is hardly going to matter to you, but, in fact, there is no real change.


----------



## bgrubb1

Can anyone help me get a "reliable" static IP on an HR10-250 running 6.4a installed via slicer ?? If I run netconfig then run set_static, the static address sets, then later reverts to dhcp and seems to be overall un-reliable (I can transfer short files, drops on long files)
If static is a no go any pointers on how to get dhcp reliable again ?


----------



## Slick Rick

Hello all.

I have on software versions 6.2, 6.3 and now from the sat 6.4 on nemerious TiVo's in my home. 

What is each software versions for?

Which Software Upgrade Should I Use for networking?


----------



## su_A_ve

Being sent now via satellite. I have vonage and and older huges whose modem cannot be slowed down. Over two months ago I tried many times to force an update via serial PPP. Calls were successful but never got the update.

This past weekend, call was successful and got 6.4a.

But remote schedule is not working


----------



## Sand_Dune_Dude

Sorry to bring this up in such an old thread....

I've had a HR10-250 sitting around off-line for 2 years, still active account though.

I've hooked it back up to a dish and have it working. However I noticed it's running 6.3e version code.

Does anyone know if I will eventually get 6.4 via satelite automatically? 

It has successfully made several phone calls, but I don't have a permenate line attached..... will look into USB-Ethernet connection later.


----------



## stevel

It will eventually if a phone line is attached. USB-Ethernet won't help you here.


----------



## pstgh

SDDude>

I too have an older 10-250 that I've had laying around (it was my father's light years ago). I was holding it until I obtain an HDTV, but am now wondering if the new HD DTV boxes aren't better?

Can you comment on which may be better- especially as it relates to the hmo options?

Thanks.


----------



## stevel

Well, the DirecTV boxes can get all of the HD channels, whereas the HR10 is limited to just a couple at present, and those will be going away. DirecTV supports streaming to your PC.

If you don't have an HDTV, then there's no particular rush to get a new box (and indeed DirecTV won't activate a new HD box for you unless you have an HDTV.)


----------



## bengalfreak

stevel said:


> Well, the DirecTV boxes can get all of the HD channels, whereas the HR10 is limited to just a couple at present, and those will be going away. DirecTV supports streaming to your PC.
> 
> If you don't have an HDTV, then there's no particular rush to get a new box (and indeed DirecTV won't activate a new HD box for you unless you have an HDTV.)


Sure they will. But you still have to pay the extra dough for the HD channels whether you can utilize them or not.


----------



## stevel

I have heard of people successfully able to have the HD charge removed if they have no 2x-series boxes.


----------



## DeereWright

I have an HR10-250 as well, and I am not being charged for the HD channels. I have had DirecTV call me and offer the free upgrade to HD, but since I don't have an HDTV, I don't want or need the HD yet. I also don't have the dish to support all the HD, so they waive the HD charge, (or credit it back, I'd have to look at my bill).


----------



## C DM

Wanted to check in to see what the current consensus might be when it comes to getting the latest version (looks like it's still 6.4a) on a Hughes Series 2 box that has 6.2a and was out of use for a while and has recently been reactivated and put back into use (connected to both satellite and phone)--is it still being sent out to boxes that don't have it, and, if so, how long could it take for a box to get it?. Is there anything in particular that would either speed up (or perhaps delay or even prevent) getting the latest update?


----------



## jacket88

I've posted about this a couple times in a different thread. I recently (2 months ago) activated an R10 that hadn't been used since it had 6.1a. I haven't been able to get it to update in the 2 months with daily calls. I personally don't believe it is still being sent out, although one user keeps insisting it'll come over the phone line.


----------



## marrone

I missed 6.4a the first time it was sent over the satellite. A few months later it was sent, and my box got it. No phone line involved (it wasn't even connected). Hopefully they'll do it again.

Why they aren't upgrading over the phone, I have no idea.

-Mike


----------



## justme

Sigh, my hard drive was going bad so I swapped in a 6.2a version (hacked). It sounds like they do occasionally send out 6.4a over the satellite (without phone connection)? I called DTV, they say it is all over the phone and don't support Tivo software updates via satellite. I'd like to slice it again to get back to 6.4a.


----------



## whitepelican

justme said:


> Sigh, my hard drive was going bad so I swapped in a 6.2a version (hacked). It sounds like they do occasionally send out 6.4a over the satellite (without phone connection)? I called DTV, they say it is all over the phone and don't support Tivo software updates via satellite. I'd like to slice it again to get back to 6.4a.


http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/6.4a-0.slices.tgz


----------

